# When will the clock be fixed? Driveler Thread #20



## Les Miles (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2012)

Pffffffffffffffffffft . . .  HA !!!


----------



## Hornet22 (May 12, 2012)

Second


----------



## Hornet22 (May 12, 2012)

Dangit


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Second





Hornet22 said:


> Dangit


----------



## Les Miles (May 12, 2012)

You got to move fast to beat the Quackster


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You got to move fast to beat the Quackster


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Hornet22 (May 12, 2012)

That lil green wheel on the top is gonna spin off the puter.


----------



## Les Miles (May 12, 2012)

I see "they" finally locked it. 

I always wonder exactly who "they" is/are?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> That lil green wheel on the top is gonna spin off the puter.



Jackleg, you won closing out the old thread...


----------



## Hornet22 (May 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jackleg, you won closing out the old thread...



I am so ovawhelped, never one anything before.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



What are you gigglin about?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are you gigglin about?





She be gettin Wiser . . .


----------



## chadair (May 12, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> I am so ovawhelped, never one anything before.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2012)

chadair said:


>


He's a Dawg fan. Go easy on him.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2012)

Bubbette told me about her day. I'm trying hard not to laugh...
Bad Timing:
 When two Limo's pass in front of the Lee County High School on Phillip Phillips Homecoming Day, you might want to make sure it's really J-Lo and NOT a family headed to a funeral in the cemetery across the street. That had to be shocking to see a bunch of idjits beating on the windows.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette told me about her day. I'm trying hard not to laugh...
> Bad Timing:
> When two Limo's pass in front of the Lee County High School on Phillip Phillips Homecoming Day, you might want to make sure it's really J-Lo and NOT a family headed to a funeral in the cemetery across the street. That had to be shocking to see a bunch of idjits beating on the windows.


----------



## chadair (May 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's a Dawg fan. Go easy on him.


explains a lot


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2012)

chadair said:


> explains a lot



That being said, he's got crazy mad hoolahoopin while grillin and drinkin a brewsky all at the same time skilz...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2012)

chadair said:


> explains a lot



What possessed you to venture out of the Sports Forum?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette told me about her day. I'm trying hard not to laugh...
> Bad Timing:
> When two Limo's pass in front of the Lee County High School on Phillip Phillips Homecoming Day, you might want to make sure it's really J-Lo and NOT a family headed to a funeral in the cemetery across the street. That had to be shocking to see a bunch of idjits beating on the windows.





Oh Snap !!!


----------



## chadair (May 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What possessed you to venture out of the Sports Forum?


boredom


----------



## Hankus (May 12, 2012)

Plenty of wind an nuttin else 



Anybody like the smell of wirewheeled bondo  If so I got ya a project


----------



## rydert (May 12, 2012)

Hey y'all ....my son shot 25 out of 25 at the State 4-H modified trap competition ...but he only hit 7 out of 10 shooting doubles.  Oh well ... his daddy is proud of him !!!!!! Bragging over....thanks for your time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2012)

rydert said:


> Hey y'all ....my son shot 25 out of 25 at the State 4-H modified trap competition ...but he only hit 7 out of 10 shooting doubles.  Oh well ... his daddy is proud of him !!!!!! Bragging over....thanks for your time



That's dang good !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2012)

rydert said:


> Hey y'all ....my son shot 25 out of 25 at the State 4-H modified trap competition ...but he only hit 7 out of 10 shooting doubles.  Oh well ... his daddy is proud of him !!!!!! Bragging over....thanks for your time



Congrats to him! 
I bet that boy is deadly on a dove shoot!


----------



## rydert (May 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats to him!
> I bet that boy is deadly on a dove shoot!



I don't usually sit close to him....he will shoot his limit and ask how  many I got left...


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 12, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I see "they" finally locked it.
> 
> I always wonder exactly who "they" is/are?



Locked what ?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2012)

It sure smelled fresh in here until the second post.


----------



## rydert (May 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's dang good !!!



Thanky ....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2012)

mymy have we gone back to no links to pb again?


----------



## mattech (May 12, 2012)

Evening y'all, I am such an idiot. I sold my dirtbike today, and gave my wife all but $100 dollars to put in the bank. I went 200 yards across the parking lot and lost the dang 100 dollar bill in less than 2 minutes. I am so dang mad at myself, I think what happend is i put the bill in my front pocket with my cell phone. My phone has one of the soft rubber type cases and I think when I took it out of my pocket it pulled it out. I went and traced my tracks with no luck.


----------



## rydert (May 12, 2012)

mattech said:


> Evening y'all, I am such an idiot. I sold my dirtbike today, and gave my wife all but $100 dollars to put in the bank. I went 200 yards across the parking lot and lost the dang 100 dollar bill in less than 2 minutes. I am so dang mad at myself, I think what happend is i put the bill in my front pocket with my cell phone. My phone has one of the soft rubber type cases and I think when I took it out of my pocket it pulled it out. I went and traced my tracks with no luck.



That sucks


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 12, 2012)

mattech said:


> Evening y'all, I am such an idiot. I sold my dirtbike today, and gave my wife all but $100 dollars to put in the bank. I went 200 yards across the parking lot and lost the dang 100 dollar bill in less than 2 minutes. I am so dang mad at myself, I think what happend is i put the bill in my front pocket with my cell phone. My phone has one of the soft rubber type cases and I think when I took it out of my pocket it pulled it out. I went and traced my tracks with no luck.



Can't ya report it lost ? Just give them the serial number and maybe somebody will cough it up !! Good Luck my friend !! If I lost 100 bucks........that would be worse than the worry I have with this "potty mouthed" clock !! I gona have to find somebody (Professional) to talk to about this !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2012)

mattech said:


> Evening y'all, I am such an idiot. I sold my dirtbike today, and gave my wife all but $100 dollars to put in the bank. I went 200 yards across the parking lot and lost the dang 100 dollar bill in less than 2 minutes. I am so dang mad at myself, I think what happend is i put the bill in my front pocket with my cell phone. My phone has one of the soft rubber type cases and I think when I took it out of my pocket it pulled it out. I went and traced my tracks with no luck.



That's no good at all...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2012)

mattech said:


> Evening y'all, I am such an idiot. I sold my dirtbike today, and gave my wife all but $100 dollars to put in the bank. I went 200 yards across the parking lot and lost the dang 100 dollar bill in less than 2 minutes. I am so dang mad at myself, I think what happend is i put the bill in my front pocket with my cell phone. My phone has one of the soft rubber type cases and I think when I took it out of my pocket it pulled it out. I went and traced my tracks with no luck.






You shoulda kept all the $$$ that way you'd still have some...


----------



## mattech (May 12, 2012)

What makes it so bad is this is not at all my personality. I get upset if my wife puts my debit card in my wallet upside down. I guess I was so cought up in the moment I was not even thinking. I just hope whoever found it really needed it and it just makes thier day.


----------



## mattech (May 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You shoulda kept all the $$$ that way you'd still have some...



I was going to keep it all, now i'm glad I did give it to her.


----------



## NOYDB (May 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette told me about her day. I'm trying hard not to laugh...
> Bad Timing:
> When two Limo's pass in front of the Lee County High School on Phillip Phillips Homecoming Day, you might want to make sure it's really J-Lo and NOT a family headed to a funeral in the cemetery across the street. That had to be shocking to see a bunch of idjits beating on the windows.



Poor drivers!

They're in there thinkin' "These kids want the corpse!" 

All the Zombie movies flashin' thru their minds.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2012)




----------



## slip (May 12, 2012)

Ohhhh lawd im stuffed.

Fried skrimps, soft shell crab and scallops with cheese grits and slaw ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2012)

slip said:


> Ohhhh lawd im stuffed.
> 
> Fried skrimps, soft shell crap and scallops with cheese grits and slaw ...






"soft shell crap".....






Hmmmmmmm...


----------



## slip (May 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "soft shell crap".....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CRAB.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2012)

slip said:


> CRAB.










Gotcha !!!


----------



## Self! (May 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotcha !!!




Head of Questions is needed in the Deer Hunting forum...Blind thread


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2012)

Otis said:


> Head of Questions is needed in the Deer Hunting forum...Blind thread



After a cup of coffee this Sunday morn I will head that way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2012)

Mornin Droolers


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "soft shell crap".....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I usually get those after eating at Taco Bell.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 13, 2012)

Is the topic gona turn out to be crappie here ?? I thought it was to try to draw attention to the clock !!! The ckock is being neglected ya'll know !!!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 13, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Is the topic gona turn out to be crappie here ?? I thought it was to try to draw attention to the clock !!! The ckock is being neglected ya'll know !!!!



No, the topic is idjits and KendallB and Otis are the main discussion points.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2012)

Morning, Peeps!
A tip of the coffee cup and pop-tart to the memory of  the now banned Chicken Cow. 
 How fitting that the rain is pouring on the last weekend of turkey season. Although a solid week was wasted in Stewart County, it still doesn't erase the euphoria of the bird i killed with Bugsy in Valdosta. It's been a good season.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Peeps!
> A tip of the coffee cup and pop-tart to the memory of  the now banned Chicken Cow.
> How fitting that the rain is pouring on the last weekend of turkey season. Although a solid week was wasted in Stewart County, it still doesn't erase the euphoria of the bird i killed with Bugsy in Valdosta. It's been a good season.



Who's Chicken Cow?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who's Chicken Cow?



Da bestest droptine buck killer evah of all Kennesaw!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Da bestest droptine buck killer evah of all Kennesaw!



Okie dokie. I must have missed that one. Which banned member was he?


----------



## Hankus (May 13, 2012)

RAIN 

That is all


----------



## Hornet22 (May 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> RAIN
> 
> That is all



Yessirreeeeee. Hey peeplz. rbama must have slipped in da woods up here somewheres, we done got 7/10ths of an inch and still coming down. Thx Robert.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Yessirreeeeee. Hey peeplz. rbama must have slipped in da woods up here somewheres, we done got 7/10ths of an inch and still coming down. Thx Robert.



Your welcome. i think. 

If the drought gets too bad, i'll go fishing.


----------



## Da Possum (May 13, 2012)

Had me a screw driver now it's on to beer since it is after 12:00 according to my clock here


----------



## Self! (May 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> No, the topic is football and LSU and the 50 yard line are the main discussion points.




 Love that avatar Les....we got one to, says National Champs 



Where is kendall these days anyways?


----------



## Da Possum (May 13, 2012)

12:17pm


----------



## Hankus (May 13, 2012)

Otis said:


> Love that avatar Les....we got one to, says National Champs
> 
> 
> 
> Where is kendall these days anyways?



Think he's in witless protection


----------



## slip (May 13, 2012)

Happy Mothers day to all of the Mothers back here.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2012)

slip said:


> Happy Mothers day to all of the Mothers back here.


 THank you..............


Headed to see my Mama here in a few..................


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 13, 2012)

Where can I get me a avator that knows what time it "really" is ??


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2012)

http://time.gov/widget.html


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> http://time.gov/widget.html



Exactly how's he spose to put that in his aviator?


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 13, 2012)

Steaks are headed to the grill. I can't wait


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Steaks are headed to the grill. I can't wait



Lordy, you certainly didn't give me much of a heads up. It's gonna be real ugly me trying to get there before they are done....


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lordy, you certainly didn't give me much of a heads up. It's gonna be real ugly me trying to get there before they are done....



You might still make it in time....the Mister is havin' trouble getting the charcoal to burn....

He normally cooks with gas, but i told him I'd cut him if he put those thangs in the gas grill....


----------



## jonjon528 (May 13, 2012)

mmmmmm... Charcoal grilled anything is better.  Headed to the store to get a bag of charcoal at 5:54pm.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 13, 2012)

jonjon528 said:


> mmmmmm... Charcoal grilled anything is better.  Headed to the store to get a bag of charcoal at 5:54pm.



Yeah it is! I don't mind the gas grilled stuff, it's done a lot quicker, but it's down right INSULTING to put a pretty sirloin like that on anything BUT charcoal! 

Hope he gets the grill goin' soon....this wine he poured me is makin' me awfully giggly


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You might still make it in time....the Mister is havin' trouble getting the charcoal to burn....
> 
> He normally cooks with gas, but i told him I'd cut him if he put those thangs in the gas grill....



Let him keep strugglin with the charcoal. Grab the steaks and head on up here. by the time you get here I'll have the Kamado at 500 degrees with real wood lump charcoal and we'll be eating in 10 minutes...


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let him keep strugglin with the charcoal. Grab the steaks and head on up here. by the time you get here I'll have the Kamado at 500 degrees with real wood lump charcoal and we'll be eating in 10 minutes...



 Mmmmm....your Kamado sounds purty hot


----------



## Self! (May 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mmmmm....your Kamado sounds purty hot




yea its hot...hot pink with flamingos 

He doesn't always eat steak, but when he does.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2012)

Otis said:


> yea its hot...hot pink with flamingos
> 
> He doesn't always eat steak, but when he does.....



You break out again? Cause I know good and well work release doesn't start until 7 am tomorrow morning...


----------



## Self! (May 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You break out again? Cause I know good and well work release doesn't start until 7 am tomorrow morning...




Ya mad cause I escaped or ya mad cause I told about your steaking eating habit?


----------



## Les Miles (May 13, 2012)

Idjits


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2012)

Man I just did make it down the red clay/mud road coming to work, gonna have to take the long way home, don't think I can make it back up that hill and 90 degree curve.


----------



## Les Miles (May 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man I just did make it down the red clay/mud road coming to work, gonna have to take the long way home, don't think I can make it back up that hill and 90 degree curve.



Be careful pimp daddy... can't be hurting your shoulder again.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Idjits


which ones? What happened? 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Man I just did make it down the red clay/mud road coming to work, gonna have to take the long way home, don't think I can make it back up that hill and 90 degree curve.


I just finished playing with fishing tackle. Rain should end soon.


----------



## Les Miles (May 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> which ones? What happened?



I reserve the right to answer this at a later time. 



rhbama3 said:


> I just finished playing with fishing tackle. Rain should end soon.



My lawn needs more rain. Can I take you fishing on Lanier this week?


----------



## Les Miles (May 13, 2012)

Hey Bammer! (RHB3)

I gots a question


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 13, 2012)

I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO full!


----------



## Les Miles (May 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO full!



Does that wine bottle have a screw-on cap??? 





PS - Bacos will get you gas.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Bammer! (RHB3)
> 
> I gots a question


uh oh......
Okay, what is it? 


Sugar Plum said:


> I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO full!



I'm waiting on my sushi to arrive.


----------



## Les Miles (May 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> uh oh......
> Okay, what is it? :



The guy wearing the prisoner uniform in your picture...

Is he a new Bama recruit or one of the previous Tide felons?


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Does that wine bottle have a screw-on cap???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't hate on the screw on cap  It was tasty! (at least it's not in a box )

The Bacos did NOT touch my tater!


----------



## Les Miles (May 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Don't hate on the screw on cap  It was tasty! (at least it's not in a box )
> 
> The Bacos did NOT touch my tater!



Quack wants to touch your tater... 





















He's a tater boy through and through


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> The guy wearing the prisoner uniform in your picture...
> 
> Is he a new Bama recruit or one of the previous Tide felons?



I would think a dedicated Corndog like you would recognize Siran Stacy. You know, the guy that ran all over LSU in '89 for a 32-16 win. 
Yes, ya'll broke my flag off my truck but it was worth it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> The guy wearing the prisoner uniform in your picture...
> 
> Is he a new Bama recruit or one of the previous Tide felons?




  He won't return my PM . . . 




Sugar Plum said:


> Don't hate on the screw on cap  It was tasty! (at least it's not in a box )
> 
> The Bacos did NOT touch my tater!




Steaks look PERFECT !!!   Did ya'll put salt on the baked potatos before cooking ??


----------



## Les Miles (May 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I would think a dedicated Corndog like you would recognize Siran Stacy. You know, the guy that ran all over LSU in '89 for a 32-16 win.
> Yes, ya'll broke my flag off my truck but it was worth it.



I know who it is idjit! I was just funning around wif you. 

BTW - Didn't know you was expecting...when are you due?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Quack wants to touch your tater...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I know who it is idjit! I was just funning around wif you.
> 
> BTW - Didn't know you was expecting...when are you due?



Hey, it was all you can eat BBQ before the event. 
Fat guys should never wear horizontal stripes.....


----------



## Hornet22 (May 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I know who it is idjit! I was just funning around wif you.
> 
> BTW - Didn't know you was expecting...when are you due?



Why did I all ofa sudden get the visual of bama wearing dat efalent hat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Why did I all ofa sudden get the visual of bama wearing dat efalent hat.



I heard werd on da skreet wuz dat you got's crabs...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Why did I all ofa sudden get the visual of bama wearing dat efalent hat.



Man, ya'll are a tough crowd....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I heard werd on da skreet wuz dat you got's crabs...





Great big 'uns too . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Quack wants to touch your tater...
> 
> He's a tater boy through and through



Mmmmmmm......taters! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Steaks look PERFECT !!!   Did ya'll put salt on the baked potatos before cooking ??



GAWD.....that steak was frikkin AMAZING. Melt in yo mouth, perfect! Rob put olive oil all over the taters, then sprinkled kosher salt all over....good gawd....so good.

Hayley made a cake, but I'm so stuffed I can't eat any. I know what I'll be havin' for breakfast, though!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mmmmmmm......taters!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Cooked a couple of filets and some stuffed poke chops the other night, the filets were awesome, but I slightly overcooked the chops.

Never had any luck with the salt sticking to the taters, been using butter, I'll try the olive earl !!


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cooked a couple of filets and some stuffed poke chops the other night, the filets were awesome, but I slightly overcooked the chops.
> 
> Never had any luck with the salt sticking to the taters, been using butter, I'll try the olive earl !!



Never tried butter....I've even run them under water to get them soaked, then put salt on. The flakier kind of salt stick WAY better than reg salt. JMO.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Never tried butter....I've even run them under water to get them soaked, then put salt on. The flakier kind of salt stick WAY better than reg salt. JMO.





Thanks, will try !!!!  I be lubbin me some taters !!


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks, will try !!!!  I be lubbin me some taters !!



Me too! I tried to play along with Rob one year, when he did the Atkin's diet....oh lawd. By day 5 I thought I was dying. I needed me some taters!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2012)

Over half way home !!!


----------



## slip (May 14, 2012)

...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2012)

slip said:


> ...






...eating soft shelled crap ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2012)

Well Monday snuck in the drivel door again so my as well have a cup of the 'I can do this' juice to get it started.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 14, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin.  Happy Monday Morning to all of you fellow drivelers out there this morning.  I need a couple of cups of your coffee this morning to get going.

Bama, I just want to say thanks to you for supplying us with some much needed rain over the weekend.  Please dig a little deeper and supply us a little more during the next couple of days.

And lastly, I am a day late BUT I do hope that all of you Mothers out there had a wonderful day yesterday spending time with your loved ones.



PS:  Quack, I said Mothers.......not mudders, as in your case.  I saw your post about slip-sliding back and forth on that slick road on your way to work.  Yep, when that Kaolin gets really wet, it is definitely more slippery that the proverbial "owl poop".  Sure hope that you were able to keep it between the ditches on your way home from work and that Ms. Dawn didn't have to send out a search party for you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin.  Happy Monday Morning to all of you fellow drivelers out there this morning.  I need a couple of cups of your coffee this morning to get going.
> 
> Bama, I just want to say thanks to you for supplying us with some much needed rain over the weekend.  Please dig a little deeper and supply us a little more during the next couple of days.
> 
> ...





Still gotta a lil while before I get to try my driving skills again,  it came a down pour around 4:30 am, I'm going to try the same route, it's all uphill, little bit easier going if you can maintain your speed . . . famous last words!! 

Have a good one Mike !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2012)

Mernin droolers


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 14, 2012)

I sure hope Hayley is quieter in the turkey woods than she was getting ready...

Rob let her skip school (only 10 days left anyway) to take her turkey huntin


----------



## boneboy96 (May 14, 2012)

Morning drivelers...been a while.  Two weeks vacation, a college graduation, a B'Day and Mom's Day all wrapped up in one weekend full of partying.   I dare say I'm actually looking forward to a little rest and relaxation now...time to go back to work!      Today's my nephews B'day and tomorrow my MIL's B'Day.  May is a full month for me each year!      Well enjoy the start of another work week...


----------



## pstrahin (May 14, 2012)

If I am elected president...I promise to make Monday a manditory day of recovery....Friday a day of preparation....Thus leaving, a 3 day work week!

Morning yous guys and gals!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> If I am elected president...I promise to make Monday a manditory day of recovery....Friday a day of preparation....Thus leaving, a 3 day work week!
> 
> Morning yous guys and gals!







Pure unadultered genious . . .


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

-->for it being Monday............








 ---> for it being Monday without "her" here!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> If I am elected president...I promise to make Monday a manditory day of recovery....Friday a day of preparation....Thus leaving, a 3 day work week!
> 
> Morning yous guys and gals!



YOU GOT MY VOTE.


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> pour me one





mrs. hornet22 said:


> YOU GOT MY VOTE.


Mine too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> YOU GOT MY VOTE.





Keebs said:


> Mine too!






Good night/day gal friends, gotta crash . . .


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 14, 2012)

Seriously folks...all kiddin' aside !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 14, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Seriously folks...all kiddin' aside !!!



Evathang be serious upin heu bruh..


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 14, 2012)

what can be done to get the clock fixed ???


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> what can be done to get the clock fixed ???


Not a thang!
It hasn't been right in years. You'd think people would ignore the forum clock by now.


----------



## pstrahin (May 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Not a thang!
> It hasn't been right in years. You'd think people would ignore the forum clock by now.



I have lost sleep over the forum clock.

Lucky for me, in the bottom right corner of my computer, it shows the time.  And if that don't work, I can look at my cell phone, and if that don't work, I can look at the one on the wall, all the options are just overwhelming!


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 14, 2012)

I just received a call (on my cell phone) from a Columbus, GA number (also a cell phone) requesting to speak to Elizabeth Brown. When asked what the call was about, I was told it was in regards to "very important paperwork". Riiiiiiiiiiiiight. The "babysitter" took a number down. Must be gettin' harder for the Scammers. Their scams are gettin' lame.


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good night/day gal friends, gotta crash . . .


 niterzzz!


greg_n_clayton said:


> Seriously folks...all kiddin' aside !!!





blood on the ground said:


> Evathang be serious upin heu bruh..


 yeah right......


greg_n_clayton said:


> what can be done to get the clock fixed ???


nuttin!


rhbama3 said:


> Not a thang!
> It hasn't been right in years. You'd think people would ignore the forum clock by now.


 really!


pstrahin said:


> I have lost sleep over the forum clock.
> 
> Lucky for me, in the bottom right corner of my computer, it shows the time.  And if that don't work, I can look at my cell phone, and if that don't work, I can look at the one on the wall, all the options are just overwhelming!


 that's my routine too!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I have lost sleep over the forum clock.
> 
> Lucky for me, in the bottom right corner of my computer, it shows the time.  And if that don't work, I can look at my cell phone, and if that don't work, I can look at the one on the wall, all the options are just overwhelming!



This has been a problem here as well !! They tell me that Dr. Lisa Wirth MD (Adult Psychiatry) down in Gainesville is a good person to vent to........and also a looker....and lives on the lake !!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 14, 2012)

Alright, sitting in my lounge chair on the beach and 4 chairs upwind this lady starts smoking cigarettes. Wind is blowing directly to us. I make a comment and my wife says go up 4 chairs from her and poot. Then look at her and say , it sucks to be down wind dont it? Spit my beer out laughing


----------



## Les Miles (May 14, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Why did I all ofa sudden get the visual of bama wearing dat efalent hat.



This one?









rhbama3 said:


> Man, ya'll are a tough crowd....


----------



## pstrahin (May 14, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> This has been a problem here as well !! They tell me that Dr. Lisa Wirth MD (Adult Psychiatry) down in Gainesville is a good person to vent to........and also a looker....and lives on the lake !!



Thanks Greg.  I need to vent...a looker on the lake may be just what I need.


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright, sitting in my lounge chair on the beach and 4 chairs upwind this lady starts smoking cigarettes. Wind is blowing directly to us. I make a comment and my wife says go up 4 chairs from her and poot. Then look at her and say , it sucks to be down wind dont it? Spit my beer out laughing


 No she didn't!!!!!!!! oh wait, yeah, I bet she did too!


----------



## pstrahin (May 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright, sitting in my lounge chair on the beach and 4 chairs upwind this lady starts smoking cigarettes. Wind is blowing directly to us. I make a comment and my wife says go up 4 chairs from her and poot. Then look at her and say , it sucks to be down wind dont it? Spit my beer out laughing


----------



## Les Miles (May 14, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> what can be done to get the clock fixed ???



You must eat more mustard.


----------



## pstrahin (May 14, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You must eat more mustard.



And Spam!


----------



## pstrahin (May 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 14, 2012)

Howdy Gang.  Just a passing through.  Just got 4 days left before we head out to ride the TAT.  
Ya ll behave now best ya can, don't need no one Banded while I be gone.


----------



## pstrahin (May 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


>





u lookin for sumpin?


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy Gang.  Just a passing through.  Just got 4 days left before we head out to ride the TAT.
> Ya ll behave now best ya can, don't need no one Banded while I be gone.


 Have a safe trip, Kim!!! Can't wait for the pics!!


pstrahin said:


> u lookin for sumpin?


yeah, I've lost my watch, you seen it?


----------



## pstrahin (May 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Have a safe trip, Kim!!! Can't wait for the pics!!
> 
> yeah, I've lost my watch, you seen it?



 No, but I'll keep an eye out for it. 

In the mean time, just use the forum clock!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Have a safe trip, Kim!!! Can't wait for the pics!!
> 
> yeah, I've lost my watch, you seen it?



Will do Sweetie.  Gonna be some awesome riding.  It will be good for the mind and soul, help me forget about getting the run around by a lot of folfs.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 14, 2012)

Well, catch up with yuenz later,  boss is a calling and probably wants me to go do something.  Boy is he in for a let down....


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> No, but I'll keep any eye out for it.
> 
> In the mean time, just use the forum clock!


 nope, ain't going there, I'll stick to my computer, my cell and the one on the wall.............


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Will do Sweetie.  Gonna be some awesome riding.  It will be good for the mind and soul, help me forget about getting the run around by a lot of folfs.


 just don't try & take "too many" pics WHILE riding!!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (May 14, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well, catch up with yuenz later,  boss is a calling and probably wants me to go do something.  Boy is he in for a let down....



Ya'll have a great time and be careful bro


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2012)

Afternoon droolers. Time to sneak up on a sammich or sumpin.


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Afternoon droolers. Time to sneak up on a sammich or sumpin.


well, which one it gonna be?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well, which one it gonna be?



Which one what woman?


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Which one what woman?


is it gonna be a sammich or sumthin?  you're the one that said it......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> is it gonna be a sammich or sumthin?  you're the one that said it......



A sammich IS sumpin isn't it?


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A sammich IS sumpin isn't it?


yes, but you *suggested* it would or could be something "other" than a sammich and I was just curious to what you may have chosen.............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yes, but you *suggested* it would or could be something "other" than a sammich and I was just curious to what you may have chosen.............



Forget it, I'm not hungry anymore..


----------



## blood on the ground (May 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yes, but you *suggested* it would or could be something "other" than a sammich and I was just curious to what you may have chosen.............



he had jalapeno vianners, and a diet coke


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Forget it, I'm not hungry anymore..


 I'll share my Beef & Peppers & salad wiff ya! if you hurry......


blood on the ground said:


> he had jalapeno vianners, and a diet coke


 Then I ain't gotta share!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Forget it, I'm not hungry anymore..


----------



## blood on the ground (May 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'll share my Beef & Peppers & salad wiff ya! if you hurry......
> 
> Then I ain't gotta share!



dont in the bafroom!!!!!!! jalapeno stank pickle


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 ain't he cute when he's miffed?!?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ain't he cute when he's miffed?!?!



I ain't miffed, I'm busy, now leave me alone so I can get my work done........

Dang government employees...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ain't he cute when he's miffed?!?!



yes. yes he is.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> yes. yes he is.



Shush it hoolahooper, you aint' that so far from me that I couldn't come over and get some of your crabs...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't miffed, I'm busy, now leave me alone so I can get my work done........
> 
> Dang government employees...



Oh, quit your complainin and git to work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, quit your complainin and git to work.



Shush it crab lady...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it hoolahooper, you aint' that so far from me that I couldn't come over and get some of your crabs...



Not after I did all the hard work in cleaning them bad boys. They are ALL for me.


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't miffed, I'm busy, now leave me alone so I can get my work done........
> 
> Dang government employees...


pppffffttttt............ don't git huffy wiff me, bub!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it hoolahooper, you aint' that so far from me that I couldn't come over and get some of your crabs...


 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh, quit your complainin and git to work.


 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not after I did all the hard work in cleaning them bad boys. They are ALL for me.


 dats right!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not after I did all the hard work in cleaning them bad boys. They are ALL for me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 666732



Ok, OK you can have some.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ok, OK you can have some.


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ok, OK you can have some.





Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 some what?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> some what?



Crabs!!!!! Try to keep up woman...


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Crabs!!!!! Try to keep up woman...


 you're gonna advertise THAT?!?!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you're gonna advertise THAT?!?!



No silly. These kinda crabs.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=689672


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you're gonna advertise THAT?!?!



What the heck did I just walk into?????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No silly. These kinda crabs.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=689672


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> What the heck did I just walk into?????



Why? You got a squishy feelin between your toes?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Idjits
> 
> I don't want no crabs.



I thought you liked seafood


----------



## mudracing101 (May 14, 2012)

Mexican burrito and chips


----------



## blood on the ground (May 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mexican burrito and chips



Sup mud?  Howudoin!?


----------



## slip (May 14, 2012)

Sooo i get a call this morning, the position i did the interview for has been filled, but there is another position open i should come interview for later this week.
I have got to make this work, because out of all the applacations i put in, in march, this is the ONLY feedback i got.


And ... Calling around seeing what its going to cost to get insurance on the blazer for me. 6 Months of paying insurance and ill have paid more for that, then i did the blazer. 

Growing up sucks. I shoulda just did like my sister ... spit out some chilluns and live offa nothing but gooberment cheese and excuses. Shes the smart one, not me.


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No silly. These kinda crabs.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=689672


 I knew that, I just had to push buttons on shuggums for a bit!


Sugar Plum said:


> What the heck did I just walk into?????


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

slip said:


> Sooo i get a call this morning, the position i did the interview for has been filled, but there is another position open i should come interview for later this week.
> I have got to make this work, because out of all the applacations i put in, in march, this is the ONLY feedback i got.
> 
> 
> ...


YOU go to spittin out young'uns & *I* will marry you right now!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mexican burrito and chips



WARNING: Don't sit down wind from Mud this afternoon.


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> WARNING: Don't sit down wind from Mud this afternoon.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Sup mud?  Howudoin!?


Good Blood , YOU???



mrs. hornet22 said:


> WARNING: Don't sit down wind from Mud this afternoon.


----------



## Les Miles (May 14, 2012)

mustard*mustard*mustard*mustard

mustard*mustard*mustard*mustard

mustard*mustard*mustard*mustard

mustard*mustard*mustard*mustard

mustard*mustard*mustard*mustard

mustard*mustard*mustard*mustard

mustard*mustard*mustard*mustard

mustard*mustard*mustard*mustard

mustard*mustard*mustard*mustard

mustard*mustard*mustard*mustard

mustard*mustard*mustard*mustard

mustard*mustard*mustard*mustard

mustard*mustard*mustard*mustard

mustard*mustard*mustard*mustard

mustard*mustard*mustard*mustard

mustard*mustard*mustard*mustard

mustard*mustard*mustard*mustard

mustard*mustard*mustard*mustard

mustard*mustard*mustard*mustard

mustard*mustard*mustard*mustard

mustard*mustard*mustard*mustard


----------



## mudracing101 (May 14, 2012)

One more story from the beach. Ok, i'm sitting under my umbrella when i decide to take off my tshirt and attract some of the womminz. Well bout that time, 4 big dudes , i mean BIG, get the chairs/umbrella right beside me. Now when i say big i mean 6'6", neck muscles poppin out like POWWWW, arms like BAMMM, zero fat, tanned, flexin and just soakin up the sun while putting on spf 8. I look at my wife , look at my belly and look at them and say ... REALLY?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2012)

Dang Les, You trying to BLIND me?


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> One more story from the beach. Ok, i'm sitting under my umbrella when i decide to take off my tshirt and attract some of the womminz. Well bout that time, 4 big dudes , i mean BIG, get the chairs/umbrella right beside me. Now when i say big i mean 6'6", neck muscles poppin out like POWWWW, arms like BAMMM, zero fat, tanned, flexin and just soakin up the sun while putting on spf 8. I look at my wife , look at my belly and look at them and say ... REALLY?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



ME TOO!


----------



## slip (May 14, 2012)

Hey Les ....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> One more story from the beach. Ok, i'm sitting under my umbrella when i decide to take off my tshirt and attract some of the womminz. Well bout that time, 4 big dudes , i mean BIG, get the chairs/umbrella right beside me. Now when i say big i mean 6'6", neck muscles poppin out like POWWWW, arms like BAMMM, zero fat, tanned, flexin and just soakin up the sun while putting on spf 8. I look at my wife , look at my belly and look at them and say ... REALLY?



Did you plead No Lo Contendere?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you plead No Lo Contendere?



Nope , but i looked at the biggest one and said , Dang i would sure hate to say something bad about your mama.


----------



## Da Possum (May 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope , but i looked at the biggest one and said , Dang i would sure hate to say something bad about your mama.



Be honest; did he make you rub sun tan lotion on him?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> This one?


LES!!!! 


mudracing101 said:


> One more story from the beach. Ok, i'm sitting under my umbrella when i decide to take off my tshirt and attract some of the womminz. Well bout that time, 4 big dudes , i mean BIG, get the chairs/umbrella right beside me. Now when i say big i mean 6'6", neck muscles poppin out like POWWWW, arms like BAMMM, zero fat, tanned, flexin and just soakin up the sun while putting on spf 8. I look at my wife , look at my belly and look at them and say ... REALLY?



I hate guys like that. They blow the curve.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2012)

Everybody doin OK???


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Everybody doin OK???


 depends............... what ya heard?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> depends............... what ya heard?



Haven't heard anything.....just checkin!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6922310#post6922310


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Haven't heard anything.....just checkin!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> One more story from the beach. Ok, i'm sitting under my umbrella when i decide to take off my tshirt and attract some of the womminz. Well bout that time, 4 big dudes , i mean BIG, get the chairs/umbrella right beside me. Now when i say big i mean 6'6", neck muscles poppin out like POWWWW, arms like BAMMM, zero fat, tanned, flexin and just soakin up the sun while putting on spf 8. I look at my wife , look at my belly and look at them and say ... REALLY?





Dang bro, one of 'em was me, why dint't you holla ???



Jeff C. said:


> Haven't heard anything.....just checkin!!!






Jeffdood !!!!!!!!  Howyadoin???


----------



## mudracing101 (May 14, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Be honest; did he make you rub sun tan lotion on him?


Nope, but when they left my wife said,...."awwwwl, look they are leaving"


rhbama3 said:


> LES!!!!
> 
> 
> I hate guys like that. They blow the curve.


yes they do


Jeff C. said:


> Everybody doin OK???


Jeffro


Keebs said:


> depends............... what ya heard?


I heard its time to go swimmin


----------



## mudracing101 (May 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang bro, one of 'em was me, why dint't you holla ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope, but when they left my wife said,...."awwwwl, look they are leaving"


Tell Vic to resend those pics, my screen got all blurry for some reason............


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I heard its time to go swimmin


 not at my place.......... *MY* plans didn't work out!


----------



## slip (May 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6922310#post6922310



Dang.
I quit watching swamp people, but him and his brother were my favorite on the show.


----------



## slip (May 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Everybody doin OK???



All good here Jeff, how have you and the family been?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6922310#post6922310





slip said:


> Dang.
> I quit watching swamp people, but him and his brother were my favorite on the show.






Ya think mebbe, JUST mebbe, those 2 might of partaked of some 'o dat swamp weed ???


----------



## slip (May 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya think mebbe, JUST mebbe, those 2 might of partaked of some 'o dat swamp weed ???



Maybe


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya think mebbe, JUST mebbe, those 2 might of partaked of some 'o dat swamp weed ???


heehee, ya think?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2012)

Hey Keebzzzzzz, yo doggie is totin a package !!!


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Keebzzzzzz, yo doggie is totin a package !!!


 YOU would notice & give that a shout out.............. I was waiting on Les to point that out!


----------



## Da Possum (May 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Keebzzzzzz, yo doggie is totin a package !!!


----------



## pstrahin (May 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Keebzzzzzz, yo doggie is totin a package !!!



Nuh Uh, his paws be empty!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> YOU would notice & give that a shout out.............. I was waiting on Les to point that out!





hdm03 said:


>




I'd choot 'em ifn he was hangin around my house . . .




pstrahin said:


> Nuh Uh, his paws be empty!






Ain't his paws I be worrying 'bout . . .


----------



## pstrahin (May 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd choot 'em ifn he was hangin around my house . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhhhhhh, I see it now., just a little slow.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Tell Vic to resend those pics, my screen got all blurry for some reason............





Keebs said:


> not at my place.......... *MY* plans didn't work out!


My pool is open


pstrahin said:


> Nuh Uh, his paws be empty!



That what i thought


----------



## mudracing101 (May 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya think mebbe, JUST mebbe, those 2 might of partaked of some 'o dat swamp weed ???



Hey, ate at the Boat yard, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> My pool is open
> 
> 
> That what i thought


----------



## Les Miles (May 14, 2012)

slip said:


> Hey Les ....



Yes??? 



rhbama3 said:


> LES!!!!



Whaaa??? 



Jeff C. said:


> Everybody doin OK???



Doing fine Jeffro 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Keebzzzzzz, yo doggie is totin a package !!!



Quack! You sicko!


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

Heeeeyyyyyyy Sterlo!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Heeeeyyyyyyy Sterlo!!!!!



Hey  Keebsolishus ...you caught me peekin at ya through the bushes. 

I gots a couple days off.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 14, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey  Keebsolishus ...you caught me peekin at ya through the bushes.
> 
> I gots a couple days off.



Sterlo, whats happenin brother


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, ate at the Boat yard, thanks for the heads up




Glad to help, hope ya'll enjoyed ???  I got ran ova by a drunk in a Jeep in their parking lot 2 yrs ago, wife thought it was funny, I'da shot him if I wasn't drunk too . . .





Les Miles said:


> Yes???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Whaaaaaaaaa???


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey  Keebsolishus ...you caught me peekin at ya through the bushes.
> 
> I gots a couple days off.


 you stepped on the secret stick I keep hidden at the winders............


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Sterlo, whats happenin brother



Howdy Mudro  I Been putting in some OT $$$. Nice paychecks but I sho is tired. Got a couple days R&R


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you stepped on the secret stick I keep hidden at the winders............



If I had borrowed Quacks cheekun mask I coulda pulled it off.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Keebzzzzzz, yo doggie is totin a package !!!





Keebs said:


> YOU would notice & give that a shout out.............. I was waiting on Les to point that out!



Oh SNAP!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad to help, hope ya'll enjoyed ???  I got ran ova by a drunk in a Jeep in their parking lot 2 yrs ago, wife thought it was funny, I'da shot him if I wasn't drunk too . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what youre saying is i got ran over at this place i'll send Mudd to see if its gotten any better


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> If I had borrowed Quacks cheekun mask I coulda pulled it off.


 once the mask is on, it don't come off...........


boneboy96 said:


> Oh SNAP!





mudracing101 said:


> So what youre saying is i got ran over at this place i'll send Mudd to see if its gotten any better


 ya'll's luck does run about the same..................


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 14, 2012)

test 4:33 pm


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Keebzzzzzz, yo doggie is totin a package !!!



Dang it quack now that you pointed that out i can't help but look at it.


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang it quack now that you pointed that out i can't help but look at it.


 Hey now, quit that!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 14, 2012)

I'll catch up in a little while. The oldest youngin is coming over for supper and I got's to fire up the grill and start icing down the


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> test 4:33 pm



Did you pass?


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'll catch up in a little while. The oldest youngin is coming over for supper and I got's to fire up the grill and start icing down the


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'll catch up in a little while. The oldest youngin is coming over for supper and I got's to fire up the grill and start icing down the



Make a note:
 Next turkey season, i need to take off a week in early to mid April. The last week of the season sux......


----------



## mudracing101 (May 14, 2012)

I'm out , see ya'll,.... Keebs you coming.?


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out , see ya'll,.... Keebs you coming.?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Make a note:
> Next turkey season, i need to take off a week in early to mid April. The last week of the season sux......



The birds that were killed on our club were between opening day and April 26th. Not much action after that. Next year we need to get together for a turkey hunt. 

Well I have a pork loin on the grill to tend to and an ice cold beer ready to consume. Later folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Make a note:
> Next turkey season, i need to take off a week in early to mid April. The last week of the season sux......






Well whateva you do, don't come up here to a "virgin"  plantation . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Did you pass?



Did he have stones?


----------



## slip (May 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Make a note:
> Next turkey season, i need to take off a week in early to mid April. The last week of the season sux......



I've only been once since march 27th. It was a short but sweet season for me, after i killed my bird the only place i had to go was a hour drive away and one of the heviest hunted pieces of public land in the state

Already cant wait for next year, though. I hope things will be better and ill be able to get a lot of early season hunting in.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang bro, one of 'em was me, why dint't you holla ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doin ok Quackmaster!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Nope, but when they left my wife said,...."awwwwl, look they are leaving"
> 
> yes they do
> 
> ...



Yo Mudro!!! 



slip said:


> All good here Jeff, how have you and the family been?



Doin fine slipster, y'all doin ok??? 



Les Miles said:


> Yes???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to hear Coach!!! 

Had to bail earlier, was on daughter's laptop and she needed it for a bit....


Howdy drivelers and what nots


----------



## Hankus (May 14, 2012)

After a week of no drinkin Imma enjoy this beer with supper


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well whateva you do, don't come up here to a "virgin"  plantation . . .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did he have stones?


I dunno. All he said was he had a test at 4:33. 


slip said:


> I've only been once since march 27th. It was a short but sweet season for me, after i killed my bird the only place i had to go was a hour drive away and one of the heviest hunted pieces of public land in the state
> 
> Already cant wait for next year, though. I hope things will be better and ill be able to get a lot of early season hunting in.


Look at the bright side. We killed a bird. A lot of people didn't.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> After a week of no drinkin Imma enjoy this beer with supper



That perzactly what I'm savorin. A bacon-cheeseburger pizza and a bottle shaped can of Miller lite.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2012)

There was a time when Wallyworld would mark all their hunting stuff down at the end of deer and turkey season. Now, they just take it all back to the warehouse and keep it for next year.


----------



## Self! (May 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That perzactly what I'm savorin. A bacon-cheeseburger pizza and a bottle shaped can of Miller lite.




scrapin' the bottem of the barrel are we?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2012)

Otis said:


> scrapin' the bottem of the barrel are we?



What'dya mean, that's normal fare around hear. We all don't get to eat steaks and drink boxed wine on the government dole....


----------



## Self! (May 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What'dya mean, that's normal fare around hear. We all don't get to eat steaks and drink boxed wine on the government dole....


 

Geez dude....Its like an upgrade for you will be Coors or Pabst Blue Ribbon


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2012)

Otis said:


> Geez dude....Its like an upgrade for you will be Coors or Pabst Blue Ribbon



If they still made PBR that would be nice..


----------



## Self! (May 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If they still made PBR that would be nice..




from a can to I bet


----------



## Les Miles (May 14, 2012)

Otis said:


> Geez dude....Its like an upgrade for you will be Coors or Pabst Blue Ribbon



Lone Star - beware of the giant armadillo


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Lone Star - beware of the giant armadillo



Nuttin wrong wif Lone Star, it was that dang Atlanta made Erlanger (back in the 80's) that was the most gawd aweful stuff ever put in a bottle and called beer.


----------



## Hankus (May 14, 2012)

PBR Saturdays start here next month


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 14, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> College days gut rot...



The lite. The blue can was good after 14 hrs of hauling hay.

Hi Ya'll


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2012)

Sterling Big Mouth and Stroh's. Case after case. Night after night.


----------



## mattech (May 14, 2012)

Evenin' y'all!  I just got home, we were over at our soon to be our new home taking some measurements. The neighbors came over to meet us. After a while talking the lady said, I just want to warn you about all the animals around here. There are always deer in your yard and a couple weeks ago there were like 12 turkey standing in your front yard so be careful. I told her not to worry, I would gladly take care of all of them for everyone. I just cannot stop smiling now.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sterling Big Mouth and Stroh's. Case after case. Night after night.


Man I put away some Stroh's back in the day!!........As far as the big mouth bottles I remember Mickeys malt liquor!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> They still make PBR!!



Maybe I thought they quit making it cause it wasn't on the 40 Creek or Chimay aisles....


----------



## Hankus (May 14, 2012)

Stroh's


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe I thought they quit making it cause it wasn't on the 40 Creek or Chimay aisles....


It has made a big comeback with the younger crowd!!........I see it a lot on FB



Hankus said:


> Stroh's


You ever heard of Lowenbrau, or Moosehead??


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Stroh's



Better than Billy Beer, worse than PBR.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It has made a big comeback with the younger crowd!!........I see it a lot on FB
> 
> You ever heard of Lowenbrau, or Moosehead??



I lived off of Moosehead 24/7 in the early 80's...


----------



## Hankus (May 14, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It has made a big comeback with the younger crowd!!........I see it a lot on FB
> 
> You ever heard of Lowenbrau, or Moosehead??



Nossir



rhbama3 said:


> Better than Billy Beer, worse than PBR.



Gotcha


----------



## Hankus (May 14, 2012)

HEY kracker


Floyd Tolston "Cut and Run"


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Better than Billy Beer, worse than PBR.


Billy Beer!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I lived off of Moosehead 24/7 in the early 80's...


I got into some big trouble with Moosehead!!...........Bank fishing trip with me and some friends near my Grandfathers dock on Alltoona!!..........We left too much evidence behind!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Billy Beer!!
> 
> I got into some big trouble with Moosehead!!...........Bank fishing trip with me and some friends near my Grandfathers dock on Alltoona!!..........We left too much evidence behind!!



FWIW, in the mid 80's Michelob made the toughest bottles in the industry. It's not important how I know, just that the handles breaking on a cooler full of various beers and wines on the way to the top of MT. Yonah, and the only bottles that didn't break as they tumbled down the granite slope were Michelob contributed to the conclusion of facts...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Better than Billy Beer, worse than PBR.





Hankus said:


> Nossir
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha


Billy Beer was put out by Jimmy Carters brother Billy...........He was known for swilling PBR, and Red White, and Blue beer!!


----------



## georgia_home (May 14, 2012)

Les, i'm glad you got the clock and driveler in the same thread and title!

mucho!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Billy Beer was put out by Jimmy Carters brother Billy...........He was known for swilling PBR, and Red White, and Blue beer!!



I'm pretty sure Billy Beer was the end product from drinking all of that nasty stuff and he just had it canned up to sell folks.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm pretty sure Billy Beer was the end product from drinking all of that nasty stuff and he just had it canned up to sell folks.




Time to stumble off to bed!!

Have a good night Folks!!

Gobblin make sure you have that pot ready for the early risers!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Time to stumble off to bed!!
> 
> Have a good night Folks!!
> 
> Gobblin make sure you have that pot ready for the early risers!!



Well the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 has sounded and the coffee is ready for those who are starting Twotoday early


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2012)

mernin droolers

It's kind of juiced up out there this morning, waiting on TS to pop up around noon or so.


----------



## Hankus (May 15, 2012)

Mornin


----------



## Hankus (May 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> mernin droolers
> 
> It's kind of juiced up out there this morning, waiting on TS to pop up around noon or so.



Fertilized the garden yestiddy. If it don't rain I suspect we'll make it rain


----------



## Les Miles (May 15, 2012)

I'm going back to bed...


----------



## pstrahin (May 15, 2012)

Mornin yall.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 15, 2012)

Mornin folks. Sho is foggy out there this morning. Very humid.


----------



## pstrahin (May 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Hey, it's Elmo.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2012)

mernin y'all...be careful on the roads this mernin it sho is froggy out.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2012)

Good mornin ya'll, got a good rain yesterday and then a inch and a half last night


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Hey, it's Elmo.





blood on the ground said:


> mernin y'all...be careful on the roads this mernin it sho is froggy out.


 not here, just HUGE tractors taking up both sides of da rode!  But I ain't fussin, I know they grow my food!


mudracing101 said:


> Good mornin ya'll, got a good rain yesterday and then a inch and a half last night


 watched a super cell form between my place & Fitz, watched the lighting & listened to the thunder, but nary a rain drop fell.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> not here, just HUGE tractors taking up both sides of da rode!  But I ain't fussin, I know they grow my food!
> 
> watched a super cell form between my place & Fitz, watched the lighting & listened to the thunder, but nary a rain drop fell.



Yeah a good thunder or two here and then bout washed the new porch a way.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2012)

Mornin

My other brother just got back from the coast and brought more fresh crab.  Ate some last night. Guess we'll be pickin tonight, if my thumbs can take it.


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> My other brother just got back from the coast and brought more fresh crab.  Ate some last night. Guess we'll be pickin tonight, if my thumbs can take it.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2012)

chicken tacos mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 15, 2012)

SHE DID IT!!!!!!! 

I don't have the story yet, I just got a text from my husband. My 10 year old, Hayley, just shot her first turkey!!

I told him to hurry up and get her home so we can take more pics, but he says they're on the hunt for their calls. I guess things got a little exciting and they jumped up to go after the bird


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2012)

congrats


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2012)

GO HAYLEY.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 15, 2012)

They played a trick on me yesterday, so I wasn't so quick to believe the phone call today. Until I got the pic! Gawd!! I'm so stinkin' happy for her!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2012)

Wooo Hooo!!!! Way to go Hayley..


----------



## pstrahin (May 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> They played a trick on me yesterday, so I wasn't so quick to believe the phone call today. Until I got the pic! Gawd!! I'm so stinkin' happy for her!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> They played a trick on me yesterday, so I wasn't so quick to believe the phone call today. Until I got the pic! Gawd!! I'm so stinkin' happy for her!!



you should get a picture of her just like your avitar. Like Mother, Like Daughter.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> SHE DID IT!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't have the story yet, I just got a text from my husband. My 10 year old, Hayley, just shot her first turkey!!
> 
> I told him to hurry up and get her home so we can take more pics, but he says they're on the hunt for their calls. I guess things got a little exciting and they jumped up to go after the bird



AWESOME


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> you should get a picture of her just like your avitar. Like Mother, Like Daughter.



As soon as they get home, there ain't NO ONE gonna keep me from takin' a ton of pics 

They're still lookin' for calls!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> SHE DID IT!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't have the story yet, I just got a text from my husband. My 10 year old, Hayley, just shot her first turkey!!
> 
> I told him to hurry up and get her home so we can take more pics, but he says they're on the hunt for their calls. I guess things got a little exciting and they jumped up to go after the bird



Way to go Hayley 
That is just awesome. I know you are proud Cort.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 15, 2012)

Just got an update from my husband, the gate was locked while they were huntin'! They're stuck! I've called just about everyone I can. They're tryin' to get someone over there to help. Hayley is having a FIT cause she's worried about her turkey spoiling....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just got an update from my husband, the gate was locked while they were huntin'! They're stuck! I've called just about everyone I can. They're tryin' to get someone over there to help. Hayley is having a FIT cause she's worried about her turkey spoiling....




Bolt cutters. Never leave home without em. I keep a pair in each truck... 

You tell that little darlin` congratulations, again, from me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just got an update from my husband, the gate was locked while they were huntin'! They're stuck! I've called just about everyone I can. They're tryin' to get someone over there to help. Hayley is having a FIT cause she's worried about her turkey spoiling....



Is the only gun he has with him a shotgun? There's more than one way to open a lock you know.


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> SHE DID IT!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't have the story yet, I just got a text from my husband. My 10 year old, Hayley, just shot her first turkey!!
> 
> I told him to hurry up and get her home so we can take more pics, but he says they're on the hunt for their calls. I guess things got a little exciting and they jumped up to go after the bird


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Bolt cutters. Never leave home without em. I keep a pair in each truck...
> 
> You tell that little darlin` congratulations, again, from me!


pppssssstttt......... Hey Nic???  :

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=689969


----------



## slip (May 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> SHE DID IT!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't have the story yet, I just got a text from my husband. My 10 year old, Hayley, just shot her first turkey!!
> 
> I told him to hurry up and get her home so we can take more pics, but he says they're on the hunt for their calls. I guess things got a little exciting and they jumped up to go after the bird



Congrats to her!!!!
Nice bird!!







I went this morning and passed all of the tests and got my drivers license. I know i shoulda had it by now but life dont always go according to plan, so im just happy i have it now.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Congrats to her!!!!
> Nice bird!!
> 
> 
> ...





Proud of you, Little Brother!!


----------



## pstrahin (May 15, 2012)

*Spanish Moss*

Is it against the law to take Spanish Moss.  We are having a hitchin (that is wedding for you city folk) at my house this Saturday.  My wife, wants me to go climb trees and get her some Spansih moss.  I aint to keen on the idea, but, if the wife aint happy.............


----------



## Nicodemus (May 15, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Is it against the law to take Spanish Moss.  We are having a hitchin (that is wedding for you city folk) at my house this Saturday.  My wife, wants me to go climb trees and get her some Spansih moss.  I aint to keen on the idea, but, if the wife aint happy.............





I wouldn`t think it would be agin the law. Henry Ford had folks gettin` it by the tons back in the day. Might want to check just to be sure though...


----------



## slip (May 15, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Is it against the law to take Spanish Moss.  We are having a hitchin (that is wedding for you city folk) at my house this Saturday.  My wife, wants me to go climb trees and get her some Spansih moss.  I aint to keen on the idea, but, if the wife aint happy.............



I think (so that aint sayin much..) that its okay as long as your not on NF land. They dont want ya takin nothing but fallen logs on NF.


----------



## pstrahin (May 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I wouldn`t think it would be agin the law. Henry Ford had folks gettin` it by the tons back in the day. Might want to check just to be sure though...





slip said:


> I think (so that aint sayin much..) that its okay as long as your not on NF land. They dont want ya takin nothing but fallen logs on NF.




Thanks Gents.  

My wife is slick.  I told her it was too dangerous to climb a tree to get moss.  She looked at me with them eyes and asked, "but it is not to hunt for deer"?


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2012)

slip said:


> I went this morning and passed all of the tests and got my drivers license. I know i shoulda had it by now but life dont always go according to plan, so im just happy i have it now.


 ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Moppett!!!


pstrahin said:


> Is it against the law to take Spanish Moss.  We are having a hitchin (that is wedding for you city folk) at my house this Saturday.  My wife, wants me to go climb trees and get her some Spansih moss.  I aint to keen on the idea, but, if the wife aint happy.............


I don't think it's illegal, but MAN, watch out for da chiggers!


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <-------Pokechop sammich
> 
> How y'all is????


small cup of mater soup, small salad, one slice pizza.................. ok, then I fell down & ate a slice of an 11 layer choc. cake!
HEY CHIEF!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> small cup of mater soup, small salad, one slice pizza.................. ok, then I fell down & ate a slice of an 11 layer choc. cake!
> HEY CHIEF!!



Dang, you fell hard  don't worry though, I'da dove head first 

Hey Darlinkeebsy!!!  

Goin back and forth with Ins. and Hospitals again


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Jeffro, Chili's cheeseburger and fries here



Sup Mudd???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Is it against the law to take Spanish Moss.  We are having a hitchin (that is wedding for you city folk) at my house this Saturday.  My wife, wants me to go climb trees and get her some Spansih moss.  I aint to keen on the idea, but, if the wife aint happy.............





Not sure about the legality, but Spanish Moss is known to host parasites . . .






Congrats to Haley and Slip !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not sure about the legality, but Spanish Moss is known to host parasites . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Indeed!!!

Howdy Hoss


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Indeed!!!
> 
> Howdy Hoss






Hiya Chief !!!   Don't let the insurance companies and the hospitals stress you too bad !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not sure about the legality, but Spanish Moss is known to host parasites . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go grab all of the copperhea,,,,,,,errrr spanish moss you want, just microwave it first to kill the critters (micro biologicals) a spray of bug spray doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Les Miles (May 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> SHE DID IT!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't have the story yet, I just got a text from my husband. My 10 year old, Hayley, just shot her first turkey!!
> 
> I told him to hurry up and get her home so we can take more pics, but he says they're on the hunt for their calls. I guess things got a little exciting and they jumped up to go after the bird



So let me get this straight...

Robert-Woo (aka Pookie) has been turkey hunting for years, has spent countless days and hours out in the woods this season getting rained on and sweating all over the place and ends up killing one measly thunder chicken. 

Your 10 yr old daughter goes out today and bags a nice looking gobbler within an hour or two on her first turkey hunt. 

Things that make you go hmmmmm...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> So let me get this straight...
> 
> Robert-Woo (aka Pookie) has been turkey hunting for years, has spent countless days and hours out in the woods this season getting rained on and sweating all over the place and ends up killing one measly thunder chicken.
> 
> ...



I really hate to say this, but I was thinkin the same thing this morning. 
We love you Wobbert Woo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> So let me get this straight...
> 
> Robert-Woo (aka Pookie) has been turkey hunting for years, has spent countless days and hours out in the woods this season getting rained on and sweating all over the place and ends up killing one measly thunder chicken.
> 
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I really hate to say this, but I was thinkin the same thing this morning.
> We love you Wobbert Woo





Poor Pookie . . .


----------



## Les Miles (May 15, 2012)

Fajita Tuesday 







And yes, I ate all the refried beans.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Fajita Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good Mustard bro


----------



## NOYDB (May 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> As soon as they get home, there ain't NO ONE gonna keep me from takin' a ton of pics
> 
> They're still lookin' for calls!



Tell her congrats, waiting on the additional pics!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 15, 2012)

Congrats to Haley on her bird, Slip on his license and Jeff for hanging tuff!   Ya may wanna buy some of that fake spanish moss ya can get at Michaels or any other hobby store...less likely to be scratching later on after the wedding!   Afternoon all yee winderlikkers!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> wow...........
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6924435&postcount=1


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2012)

is it october yet?


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Congrats to Haley on her bird, Slip on his license and Jeff for hanging tuff!   Ya may wanna buy some of that fake spanish moss ya can get at Michaels or any other hobby store...less likely to be scratching later on after the wedding!   Afternoon all yee winderlikkers!


 Hiya BB!


Miguel Cervantes said:


>


newbie blasting the mods on the open board...... idjit


blood on the ground said:


> is it october yet?


why yes, yes it sure is, can't ya tell!??!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hiya BB!
> 
> newbie blasting the mods on the open board...... idjit
> 
> why yes, yes it sure is, can't ya tell!??!



dont be mean to me womenz, Im alway shweeet to you!


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> dont be mean to me womenz, Im alway shweeet to you!









 aawww, I wasn't meaning to be mean, just trying to help you live in the fairy tale, that's all.................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> aawww, I wasn't meaning to be mean, it just comes natural to us womenz.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2012)

I just took a 20 minute knap, gnap,  bit of shut-eye...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> aawww, I wasn't meaning to be mean, but you asked for it.................


----------



## Les Miles (May 15, 2012)

Hey KEEBS!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just took a 20 minute knap, gnap,  bit of shut-eye...





mudracing101 said:


>





Les Miles said:


> Hey KEEBS!!!


_*What?????*_


----------



## Les Miles (May 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey KEEBS!!!





Keebs said:


> _*What?????*_



When you gonna change that avatar???


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> When you gonna change that avatar???


 I dunno, ain't thought no more 'bout it, why?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2012)

King of the page baby


----------



## boneboy96 (May 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I is sweepy





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just took a 20 minute knap, gnap,  bit of shut-eye...



Gonna go take my mid afternoon nap now!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> King of the page baby




Not anymore.....


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Not anymore.....




 bwaaahahahahahaha


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> bwaaahahahahahaha



 Poor ol Mudro


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Poor ol Mudro








 I know, wonder how long 'for he notices?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I know, wonder how long 'for he notices?!?!



Ain't no tellin....atleast he hasn't reached Pookie status yet 

A'ight back to grass cuttin


----------



## Les Miles (May 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, ain't thought no more 'bout it, why?



'Cause we are all tired of looking at that pooches junk.


----------



## Les Miles (May 15, 2012)

Somebody has lost their cotton pickin' mind.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Somebody has lost their cotton pickin' mind.



LOL


----------



## Hornet22 (May 15, 2012)

Somebody give ole TLW a drank, QUICK


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 15, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Somebody give ole TLW a drank, QUICK


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 15, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


>



TLW...


----------



## Les Miles (May 15, 2012)

Nothing like sitting around watching and watching the fireworks.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2012)

Where, what , i missed it


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Where, what , i missed it



I thought I had a screenshot but I lost it...   Let's just say multiple rules were broken.


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't no tellin....atleast he hasn't reached Pookie status yet
> 
> A'ight back to grass cuttin





Les Miles said:


> 'Cause we are all tired of looking at that pooches junk.


 quit looking at it......... duh!


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs
> 
> 
> REALLY???????????


    


mudracing101 said:


> Where, what , i missed it


 we were too busy playin, I guess................ you 'bout ready to go?


----------



## Les Miles (May 15, 2012)

And that concludes today's lesson on "How to dispatch an idjit in under 10 minutes"


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> And that concludes today's lesson on "How to dispatch an idjit in under 10 minutes"



And less than 20 posts. 

Night Ya'll


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2012)

I think i got bus left


----------



## rhbama3 (May 15, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> So let me get this straight...
> 
> Robert-Woo (aka Pookie) has been turkey hunting for years, has spent countless days and hours out in the woods this season getting rained on and sweating all over the place and ends up killing one measly thunder chicken.
> 
> ...


It's all about location. If they ain't there were you are, you ain't shooting. If i had known how hard things were gonna be this year, i'd have killed both those birds in Valdosta. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I really hate to say this, but I was thinkin the same thing this morning.
> We love you Wobbert Woo


Well quit it. Not the loving me part, though. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Poor Pookie . . .


I'm proud as can be for Hayley! 
I taught her to shoot!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2012)

Evenin Droolers. Time to get dressed for the Academy Awards...


----------



## slip (May 15, 2012)

Lawd i are tired. Didnt get to sleep until 3:30am last night and had to get up at 6:30 to be the first at the DMV, then tomorrow i gotta get up even earlier and do a lot of running around, and then the day after that get up at 6:00am again for a early moring interview.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Lawd i are tired. Didnt get to sleep until 3:30am last night and had to get up at 6:30 to be the first at the DMV, then tomorrow i gotta get up even earlier and do a lot of running around, and then the day after that get up at 6:00am again for a early moring interview.



welcome to the adult world and having to get up early every day.   With that license comes responsibilities didn't daddy Quack explain that to you?


----------



## Hankus (May 15, 2012)

Left a dirt ring in the shower 

Knockin em off the bucket list ever chanct I get


----------



## Bitteroot (May 15, 2012)

I hate me guts and all me vital organs.......


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 15, 2012)

I swear....my child is gonna have a hard time gettin' this big head of hers onto the bus tomorrow


----------



## Bitteroot (May 15, 2012)

Beach ball head?


----------



## Bitteroot (May 15, 2012)

Knew a girl in school.  Had the biggest head I ever saw.  Sweet heart though.  Reminds me of Giada on food network.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 15, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Beach ball head?



Skipped school and killed her first turkey head....

During supper, she kept asking "How's the turkey I brought us for supper taste?"


----------



## Bitteroot (May 15, 2012)

That's great.   My girl just kills softballs.


----------



## Bitteroot (May 15, 2012)

It's gonna tuff to start a riot with just me n you


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> It's gonna tuff to start a riot with just me n you



What we gonna riot about?


----------



## Bitteroot (May 15, 2012)

Low pulp oj. And low tater juice


----------



## rhbama3 (May 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What we gonna riot about?


The usual. World peace.


Bitteroot said:


> Low pulp oj. And low tater juice



froo froo drankin' again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The usual. World peace.


WHAT!!!! and all this time I thought it was whirled peas...


----------



## Hornet22 (May 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It's all about location. If they ain't there were you are, you ain't shooting. If i had known how hard things were gonna be this year, i'd have killed both those birds in Valdosta.
> 
> Well quit it. Not the loving me part, though.
> 
> ...



When that lil angel busted that first clay, my heart bout sploded. (no affend there JC ) And thx to you, we are lookin for a lemon sqweezer O/U.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2012)

Well the eyes are open but the brain is not awake.

Help is on the way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2012)

Mernin Droolers.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 16, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well the eyes are open but the brain is not awake.
> 
> Help is on the way.



Well Gobblin, Good Morning to you and MC, please send me some of that help.  I have been washing clothes for an hour and a half now and I still feel like I am asleep.  Ate a quick breakfast, read the newspaper and I am still  moving slower that molasses in the winter time.  Got to get my rear in gear and take care of business for my customers this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hump Day



The day that Quack celebrates and Suzie runs and hides all day...


----------



## Les Miles (May 16, 2012)

Another day of looking at Keeb's creepy pooch avatar.


----------



## Seth carter (May 16, 2012)

mornin


----------



## Les Miles (May 16, 2012)

Hello Seth


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Another day of looking at Keeb's creepy pooch avatar.



AMEN! 

peetsa fer breakfast.....pass the pepto please


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2012)

good morning.........dang i gotta go to the doctor today


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Left a dirt ring in the shower
> 
> Knockin em off the bucket list ever chanct I get


getting a shower is on your bucketlist


Hornet22 said:


> When that lil angel busted that first clay, my heart bout sploded. (no affend there JC ) And thx to you, we are lookin for a lemon sqweezer O/U.


When you find one see if they got another



Les Miles said:


> Hump Day


MUSTARD day


blood on the ground said:


> AMEN!
> 
> peetsa fer breakfast.....pass the pepto please


2 boiled eggs and a coke



rydert said:


> good morning.........dang i gotta go to the doctor today



Too many spam sammwiches???










Morning ya'll, got another couple inches last night. Looks like grass cutting is in my immediate future.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 16, 2012)

rydert said:


> good morning.........dang i gotta go to the doctor today



Did ya get ya a appointment with the one I told yall about the other day ??? I am going to try and get up with Ken today !! He might be able to help us with this clock problem we are all sufferin' from !! ONE CALL, THAT'S ALL !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2012)

King of the page


----------



## Hankus (May 16, 2012)

Yep


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2012)

Idjits


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> King of the page


Easy there Skippy!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2012)

I would rather be fishin the idjits i work with could break a anvil


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Easy there Skippy!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 16, 2012)

morning, peeps!
gonna be a busy day at da Big House. 
Had a good time at the High School awards last night. My little girl has 2 more days of classes and then she's an official graderate.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, peeps!
> gonna be a busy day at da Big House.
> Had a good time at the High School awards last night. My little girl has 2 more days of classes and then she's an official graderate.



Congrats to her


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2012)

Where's Keebs, King Baby!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2012)

Well well well....humpity hump!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2012)

Jeffro, morning


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro, morning



Mornin Kevlar....say y'all gettin rain down that way???

Mucho grass cuttin here today!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Kevlar....say y'all gettin rain down that way???
> 
> Mucho grass cuttin here today!!



Yes sir, finally, got a inch and a half monday night and atleast an inch last night


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 16, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> When that lil angel busted that first clay, my heart bout sploded. (no affend there JC ) And thx to you, we are lookin for a lemon sqweezer O/U.



Oh man, she got ready for school today and asked if I wrote a note to her teacher (she missed Mon and Tues) I asked her whether she wanted to pretend she was sick and she replied "How am I gonna be able to tell anyone about my turkey if you say I was sick????" 



rhbama3 said:


> morning, peeps!
> gonna be a busy day at da Big House.
> Had a good time at the High School awards last night. My little girl has 2 more days of classes and then she's an official graderate.



Yay!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh man, she got ready for school today and asked if I wrote a note to her teacher (she missed Mon and Tues) I asked her whether she wanted to pretend she was sick and she replied "How am I gonna be able to tell anyone about my turkey if you say I was sick????"
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!!!!





When I was a little boy, my Grandaddy would let me stay out of school sometimes, to go fall turkey huntin` with him. I`ll tell you just as he told me...not all lessons are taught or learned in a school house. Some of the best lessons are learned out in the swamp.   

I still go by that rule to this day.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> When I was a little boy, my Grandaddy would let me stay out of school sometimes, to go fall turkey huntin` with him. I`ll tell you just as he told me...not all lessons are taught or learned in a school house. Some of the best lessons are learned out in the swamp.
> 
> I still go by that rule to this day.



I use to stay out when it was beef/hog killin' time. There was times when the cows would get out, and I would leave school to go round 'em back up !! Ain't no tellin' how many time my grand paw had to pay for this one ladies garden !! I believe she would tear the fence down just so they would get into her garden !!


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> When I was a little boy, my Grandaddy would let me stay out of school sometimes, to go fall turkey huntin` with him. I`ll tell you just as he told me...not all lessons are taught or learned in a school house. Some of the best lessons are learned out in the swamp.
> 
> I still go by that rule to this day.



Yep. She even had a biology lesson while in the woods. So it's kinda like she was at a different kind of school


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2012)

Who's the wise guy


----------



## Les Miles (May 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Who's the wise guy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> When I was a little boy, my Grandaddy would let me stay out of school sometimes, to go fall turkey huntin` with him. I`ll tell you just as he told me...not all lessons are taught or learned in a school house. Some of the best lessons are learned out in the swamp.
> 
> I still go by that rule to this day.



Speakin of which, you called up any guineas with that pocket scratch box yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2012)

<-----PBJ, chips, chocolate milk


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speakin of which, you called up any guineas with that pocket scratch box yet?





Thinkin` about slippin` over to Keeb`s place in the dark of night, callin` up her guineas, and puttin` em under the knife.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Thinkin` about slippin` over to Keeb`s place in the dark of night, callin` up her guineas, and puttin` em under the knife.



Let me know if it works. If so I'll start mass producing that call and name it after you. "The Guinea Assassin"...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let me know if it works. If so I'll start mass producing that call and name it after you. "The Guinea Assassin"...


----------



## Hankus (May 16, 2012)

Sandersville, swainsboro an all points inbeetween all aboard


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Thinkin` about slippin` over to Keeb`s place in the dark of night, callin` up her guineas, and puttin` em under the knife.



they aint bad eatin


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Thinkin` about slippin` over to Keeb`s place in the dark of night, callin` up her guineas, and puttin` em under the knife.



Be careful. You might call up Quack in his Cheekun mask.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <-----PBJ, chips, chocolate milk



MMMMMMM... Got home to cubed steak, Squash out of the garden, new potato's with Bell peppers and spicy peppers all out of the garden, cucumbers you guessed it .. out of the garden. Man i'm full and ready for a nap.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> MMMMMMM... Got home to cubed steak, Squash out of the garden, new potato's with Bell peppers and spicy peppers all out of the garden, cucumbers you guessed it .. out of the garden. Man i'm full and ready for a nap.



it didnt happen ifin you aint got pics


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> it didnt happen ifin you aint got pics



I even thought about that , but ya'll just gonna have to trust me on this one.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I even thought about that , but ya'll just gonna have to trust me on this one.



i trus ya mud.


----------



## jonjon528 (May 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep. She even had a biology lesson while in the woods. So it's kinda like she was at a different kind of school



My wife's a teacher in Forsyth... Our son goes to school there.  I've been given the hall pass a couple of times to hold him out of school to go fishing or hunting.  If a teacher's kid can get by with it, then anyone should be able to do it.  Sometimes life experiences are more valuable than what they're getting in the classroom that day.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2012)

I'm out ya'll ,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2012)

Voila . . .  


3 nights to go, off the weekend, start days Monday and Tuesday then off to SSI !!!


Whooooooooot!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> MMMMMMM... Got home to cubed steak, Squash out of the garden, new potato's with Bell peppers and spicy peppers all out of the garden, cucumbers you guessed it .. out of the garden. Man i'm full and ready for a nap.



Dang, you must have planted early!!! 



jonjon528 said:


> My wife's a teacher in Forsyth... Our son goes to school there.  I've been given the hall pass a couple of times to hold him out of school to go fishing or hunting.  If a teacher's kid can get by with it, then anyone should be able to do it.  Sometimes life experiences are more valuable than what they're getting in the classroom that day.



You got that right....



Hooked On Quack said:


> Voila . . .
> 
> 
> 3 nights to go, off the weekend, start days Monday and Tuesday then off to SSI !!!
> ...



 You goin fishin......or just scarin chicks on da beach??  

Never did hear how you did in the Gulf?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 16, 2012)

I'm thinking fried bass fillets for supper tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2012)

Just took some thick pork chops off the Kamado. Soaked em' in Goya Mojo Chipotle for about 6 hours before letting them come up to 165 degrees on a 250 degree smoker. Got sweet taters in the oven and wild rice with shrooms on the stove top.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just took some thick pork chops off the Kamado. Soaked em' in Goya Mojo Chipotle for about 6 hours before letting them come up to 165 degrees on a 250 degree smoker. Got sweet taters in the oven and wild rice with shrooms on the stove top.




My Fish, sauteed onions and squash, and oven baked fries sounded good till i read that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, you must have planted early!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Got a guide booked from here "Wharfrat", never had much luck on the Atlantic, hopefully that's gonna change !!



Finholloway area bite was S L O W !!!  Partner did catch a 22 lb Red and a 7lb trout, all on top water, never did limit out on trout.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 16, 2012)

Have ya'll fergot about the clock ??


8:28 PM   !!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (May 16, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Have ya'll fergot about the clock ??
> 
> 
> 8:28 PM   !!!!



That's what mine says ...


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 16, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> That's what mine says ...



OH LAWDY  !!! Not the one at the bottom !! The one at the top compared to the bottom !!! OH LAWDY !!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 16, 2012)

Gona be a long night !!!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 16, 2012)

“If you really want to do something, you’ll find a way; if you don’t, you’ll find an excuse.”- Frank Banks 


I wish he had a clock that is off to worry about !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 16, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Gona be a long night !!!!



Naw. Once this American Idol goes off, i can watch some Duck Dynasty and everything will be okay.
Still got a bunch of trailcam SD cards to upload too.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw. Once this American Idol goes off, i can watch some Duck Dynasty and everything will be okay.
> Still got a bunch of trailcam SD cards to upload too.



Potty mouth.........I am gona take me some meds and try......I said....try to sleep !!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (May 16, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> OH LAWDY  !!! Not the one at the bottom !! The one at the top compared to the bottom !!! OH LAWDY !!!



Yeah ... that's the one ... yours ain't right?  Mine looks fine!


----------



## Hankus (May 16, 2012)

Yep


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sandersville, swainsboro an all points inbeetween all aboard


Thought I heard a rumble go through town today!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (May 16, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thought I heard a rumble go through town today!!



Well didja see the fixture I lost  



Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (May 16, 2012)

Time to hit the sack.
See ya'll tomorrow sometime!


----------



## Hankus (May 16, 2012)

Nite bamer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well didja see the fixture I lost






Hiya bud !!!  Still not drankin???


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (May 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya bud !!!  Still not drankin???



2 beers in 10 days an both were in the last 3 days. It appears the alcohol was a nonissue in my current health situation an I'm cleared to drank. Yay  I already knew that but it don't hurt to try. Basically the cure is to get a job that doesn't have concrete and gravel as flooring


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2012)

Sure was a long late stop light this morning.

Oh well coffee is brewed


----------



## Hankus (May 17, 2012)

It happens.......specially if ya eat often 

Mornin


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 17, 2012)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Gobblin and Hankus.

That first cup of coffee worked well.

I swear I just went to sleep about two winks ago and now the Thunder Boomers and Lightning are waking up this area of the world.

Hope all of you have a good day and stay out of trouble.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2012)

Morning, Thirsty Thursday, Friday Eve, you get the picture


----------



## Hankus (May 17, 2012)

I wanna picher


----------



## kracker (May 17, 2012)

Morning folks...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning folks...



Mornin, Sorry about your news. I dont have any good advice, wished i did. I know its got to be hard and it leaves you  with a lot of questions but keep on keeping on. Prayers sent for ya buddy. I actually know several people this has happened to and time heals.


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2012)

ok already, I'm alive, I won't say "well" but I'm here, for now................


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


 you can run, but ya can't hide..........


----------



## slip (May 17, 2012)

Welp i did another interview at the same place i did the last, but for a different position (They called me in for it), so we'll see how that goes. Only down side is there are other people also interviewing for the same position.

Did the NYC trip yesterday and the DL the day before that, 3 stressful no-sleep days out of the way.


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2012)

slip said:


> Welp i did another interview at the same place i did the last, but for a different position (They called me in for it), so we'll see how that goes. Only down side is there are other people also interviewing for the same position.
> 
> Did the NYC trip yesterday and the DL the day before that, 3 stressful no-sleep days out of the way.


 They want you there in some position if they called you in for it!
Good luck................. now go get a nap!


----------



## slip (May 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> They want you there in some position if they called you in for it!
> Good luck................. now go get a nap!



Kinda thought the same thing

Gotta go cut the grass


----------



## Hankus (May 17, 2012)

Swung by my buddies bar yestiddy........an I gotta get a buddy dsicount next time  Dang wives an their bidness books


----------



## Les Miles (May 17, 2012)

slip said:


> Welp i did another interview at the same place i did the last, but for a different position (They called me in for it), so we'll see how that goes. Only down side is there are other people also interviewing for the same position.



Hey Slip, a few questions about this new position....

What shift will you be working?
Do you know some good dance moves?
Are chaps part of your work uniform?
What is your stage name going to be?


----------



## Hankus (May 17, 2012)

Anybody need a ride south outta Wartown


----------



## Hankus (May 17, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Slip, a few questions about this new position....
> 
> What shift will you be working?
> Do you know some good dance moves?
> ...



Times is hard.....gotta do what ya gotta do to pay the bills


----------



## Hankus (May 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Anybody need a ride south outta Wartown



Last call


----------



## Les Miles (May 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Last call



Guess not...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2012)

Come on, folks, enough.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2012)

happy thurzdy y'all


----------



## slip (May 17, 2012)

Whoop ... they just called me back and said to come in again early monday morning. She didnt say why, but i doubt they would waste time calling me in to say i didnt get picked for the job.



Yay


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2012)

slip said:


> Whoop ... they just called me back and said to come in again early monday morning. She didnt say why, but i doubt they would waste time calling me in to say i didnt get picked for the job.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Come on, folks, enough.


 need help wiff sumthin, Nic?


----------



## Hankus (May 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Come on, folks, enough.







slip said:


> Whoop ... they just called me back and said to come in again early monday morning. She didnt say why, but i doubt they would waste time calling me in to say i didnt get picked for the job.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay



That great


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2012)

Afternoon Droolers.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 17, 2012)

KEEBS....I like the new avatar. 


Hey Mudro...yours is kinda ugly.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> KEEBS....I like the new avatar.
> 
> 
> Hey Mudro...yours is kinda ugly.



Yeah , im looking for a new one... 




Chicken fried chicken, mashed taters, white gravey, hashbrown caserole, and turnips


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah , im looking for a new one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here we go again


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah , im looking for a new one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What, you couldn't find one more tater dish to go with that?


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> KEEBS....I like the new avatar.
> 
> 
> Hey Mudro...yours is kinda ugly.


 thankya!



mudracing101 said:


> Chicken fried chicken, mashed taters, white gravey, hashbrown caserole, and turnips





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here we go again


 same page!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> thankya!
> 
> 
> 
> same page!!



He musta gone to Cracker Barrel.


----------



## Les Miles (May 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Come on, folks, enough.



Subtle hints


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Subtle hints





And a couple of them still just can`t seem to get it. 

So be it...


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Subtle hints





Nicodemus said:


> And a couple of them still just can`t seem to get it.
> 
> So be it...


If they don't realize who they are, I reckon they'll find out soon enough if they don't straighten up & fly right.........


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> And a couple of them still just can`t seem to get it.
> 
> So be it...



Did i get here just in time to see Brother Nic bring out the 'hawk? 
What in the world have ya'll been doing today?


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Did i get here just in time to see Brother Nic bring out the 'hawk?
> What in the world have ya'll been doing today?


 JUST this, that & the other, the usual............


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> JUST this, that & the other, the usual............



Hi


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi


Hithere#2!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi





Keebs said:


> Hithere#2!



Hi


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 17, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hi



Git  






Can't you see I'm tryin to move up.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Git
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Les Miles (May 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> If they don't realize who they are, I reckon they'll find out soon enough if they don't straighten up & fly right.........



You got any hints or guesses?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2012)

I am so lost here right now....

Going to Ebay.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You got any hints or guesses?



Yeah , let me in on the inside info too.



Alright, im out ya'll


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You got any hints or guesses?


no hints or guesses, I already know............... so watch yur back...... oooopppssss, did I type that out loud?!?!?!


rhbama3 said:


> I am so lost here right now....
> 
> Going to Ebay.


 no you're not, you were right there a second ago!


mudracing101 said:


> Yeah , let me in on the inside info too.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, im out ya'll


oh snap, I didn't have to wait around today!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 17, 2012)

Quick fly by...working way too hard!~


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2012)

Evenin Droolers. Is it friday yet?


----------



## Les Miles (May 17, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Evenin Droolers. Is it friday yet?



It is in Singapore


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Did i get here just in time to see Brother Nic bring out the 'hawk?
> What in the world have ya'll been doing today?



I wasn't here so it couldn't be me this time,


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2012)

Sketti and garlic bread for supper.
Just discovered that i broke all 3 of my wingbone trumpets in my turkey vest too. I gotta start putting them on lanyards instead of my striker pocket.


----------



## Hankus (May 17, 2012)

Dang bamer that sux


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2012)

11 mo hours to go !! 




Who/what riled up Nicodemus???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 11 mo hours to go !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no one is talking


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 17, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> no one is talking



Is he gone yet???? Everyone is in hiding. Just 'til he calms down, of course


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Dang bamer that sux


Don't it though? I contacted the guy who made them and he's gonna make me two more. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> 11 mo hours to go !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ain't got a clue. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> no one is talking


I'm eating sketti. Mama sez don't type with your mouth full.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 17, 2012)

be back in a bit. It's bedtime for the babies.


----------



## NOYDB (May 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sketti and garlic bread for supper.
> Just discovered that i broke all 3 of my wingbone trumpets in my turkey vest too. I gotta start putting them on lanyards instead of my striker pocket.



Lots of various hard/stiff cases for phones etc on ebay that could be used to store your calls and still fit in your vest pocket. Not sure the size of your calls. But something is bound to match, maybe eye glass cases?


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2012)

good gawdalmighty, Nic breathes wrong & ya'll go into hiding, if ya ain't guilty don't hide, that's all there is to it!
Now, on to more pressing matters............ wait, are there any?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> good gawdalmighty, Nic breathes wrong & ya'll go into hiding, if ya ain't guilty don't hide, that's all there is to it!
> Now, on to more pressing matters............ wait, are there any?





I know it wasn't me, I've been asleep most of the day !!


----------



## slip (May 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> good gawdalmighty, Nic breathes wrong & ya'll go into hiding, if ya ain't guilty don't hide, that's all there is to it!
> Now, on to more pressing matters............ wait, are there any?



No need for anyone to worry, Nick is as harmless as that puppy in your avatar


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know it wasn't me, I've been asleep most of the day !!


 I know, you have the cutest little "pppffffftttt" when you snore!


slip said:


> No need for anyone to worry, Nick is as harmless as that puppy in your avatar


 yeah, keep thinking that and you'll be *A* ok!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2012)

slip said:


> No need for anyone to worry, Nick is as harmless as that puppy in your avatar



Thats easy for you to say. Sitting there in the air conditioned mod squad lounge, drinking free cokes, kicked back, just juggling smileys and saying "watch this".


----------



## boneboy96 (May 17, 2012)

Wazzup?


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats easy for you to say. Sitting there in the air conditioned mod squad lounge, drinking free cokes, kicked back, just juggling smileys and saying "watch this".


HHHHhhhhmmmmmm, you sound like the voice of wisdom too.............


----------



## Les Miles (May 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Did i get here just in time to see Brother Nic bring out the 'hawk?
> What in the world have ya'll been doing today?





gobbleinwoods said:


> I wasn't here so it couldn't be me this time,





Hooked On Quack said:


> Who/what riled up Nicodemus???





gobbleinwoods said:


> no one is talking





Sugar Plum said:


> Is he gone yet???? Everyone is in hiding. Just 'til he calms down, of course





Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Keebs said:


> good gawdalmighty, Nic breathes wrong & ya'll go into hiding, if ya ain't guilty don't hide, that's all there is to it!





Hooked On Quack said:


> I know it wasn't me, I've been asleep most of the day !!





slip said:


> No need for anyone to worry, Nick is as harmless as that puppy in your avatar



I don't know but don't ask me, mud, stringmusic, or rydert anything about it. We don't know nuthin'


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats easy for you to say. Sitting there in the air conditioned mod squad lounge, drinking free cokes, kicked back, just juggling smileys and saying "watch this".


There are a few Perks that come with the job!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> There are a few Perks that come with the job!!






Didjaya'll get a BIG rain this evening ???  We got pounded around 4:30 - 5:30.


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I don't know but don't ask me, mud, stringmusic, or rydert anything about it. We don't know nuthin'


Hhhhhhmmmm, what a crew ya got there.............


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didjaya'll get a BIG rain this evening ???  We got pounded around 4:30 - 5:30.


Got about a half inch all total!!.........Watching the radar most of the heavy stuff went to our east!!.........Right over you!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhhhmmmm, what a crew ya got there.............



We are the A-Team


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Got about a half inch all total!!.........Watching the radar most of the heavy stuff went to our east!!.........Right over you!!


I pulled up MC's radar, said it was "right over me", walked out on the porch & lo & behold, I literally watched it develop & move off to my south east, thundering & boooming! neveah got a DROP!!!

ok, I Am Out!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> We are the A-Team


whateveh................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Got about a half inch all total!!.........Watching the radar most of the heavy stuff went to our east!!.........Right over you!!




When I was leaving the house for work it was looking BAD up your way !! 




Les Miles said:


> We are the A-Team




What's the "A" stand for ???




Keebs said:


> I pulled up MC's radar, said it was "right over me", walked out on the porch & lo & behold, I literally watched it develop & move off to my south east, thundering & boooming! neveah got a DROP!!!
> 
> ok, I Am Out!!!!!!!




G'night !!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I pulled up MC's radar, said it was "right over me", walked out on the porch & lo & behold, I literally watched it develop & move off to my south east, thundering & boooming! neveah got a DROP!!!
> 
> ok, I Am Out!!!!!!!


Watched this one from work come in from the north, and go to the east of my location!!

Later Darlin!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's the "A" stand for ???



Asinine


----------



## Hankus (May 17, 2012)

Swamp People an Ax Men. If it got any better I'd have a bikini model fetchin my beer an watchin wid me


----------



## Hankus (May 17, 2012)

Called in the dogs, y'all knock out the candle


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Asinine




Close . . . 




Hankus said:


> Swamp People an Ax Men. If it got any better I'd have a bikini model fetchin my beer an watchin wid me





Well while your wishing, better wish for a mute one, 'cause wimmens CANNOT shutup during your favorite shows...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 18, 2012)

HAPPY FRIDAY TO ALL OF YOU FELLOW DRIVELERS OUT THERE THIS MORNING.

I can't sleep so I decided to take a shower and get my rear in gear and head on down to Dublin.  I've got to be a customer's plant down there at 7 AM this morning.  Unfortunately, I have just watched the clock since 11PM instead of getting some much needed rest.  Sure will be glad when this day is done.  

Sure hope all of you will have a good day and pass it on.


----------



## kracker (May 18, 2012)

Morning Eagle Eye!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2012)

Well EE safe travels.   morning' kracker  the first pot just made this weekend eve.


----------



## kracker (May 18, 2012)

Morning sir..


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well while your wishing, better wish for a mute one, 'cause wimmens CANNOT shutup during your favorite shows...



Rekon turnin it up loud enough to not hear em would fix it or create more trouble


----------



## NOYDB (May 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well while your wishing, better wish for a mute one, 'cause wimmens CANNOT shutup during your favorite shows...



Headphones.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2012)

Mornin, got to go do a lil work, be back shortly. Its Friday, yeah


----------



## Hornet22 (May 18, 2012)

Hey Peeplz. DayFriday, DayFriday, YAY


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Rekon turnin it up loud enough to not hear em would fix it or create more trouble





NOYDB said:


> Headphones.




Nope, buncha rookies.  It's JAW POPPIN time !!!! 




mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, got to go do a lil work, be back shortly. Its Friday, yeah






Did you and the lil woman have a large time in PCB???  How about the BoatYard ??


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

well, I'm back at work...........................













































 And she ain't here!!!!!!!!
_*Happy Friday Folks!
*_​


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well, I'm back at work...........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hiyagalfwiend !!!!!  Hope you have a GREAT day !!! 


Gotta crash.






Ya'll don't forget to wish BigOx/Lee/2 thumbs up a happy birthday, I already started the thread !!!


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiyagalfwiend !!!!!  Hope you have a GREAT day !!!
> 
> 
> Gotta crash.
> ...


 Sleep tight!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2012)

short toilets and tidy bowl = easter egg affect


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (May 18, 2012)

They tried to put me down but I gave 'em the slip and kicked in the door. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=690450


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2012)

Howdy Droolers. Anyone seen Keebs bag?


----------



## Les Miles (May 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Droolers. Anyone seen Keebs bag?



I thought the bag was off today? Isn't she retiring soon?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I thought the bag was off today? Isn't she retiring soon?



Not that bag!!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not that bag!!!



Oh sorry...


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Droolers. Anyone seen Keebs bag?


THAT sir, is kept under lock & key.............


Les Miles said:


> I thought the bag was off today? Isn't she retiring soon?


 she is, she is!!! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not that bag!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 18, 2012)

I'm so lost.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope, buncha rookies.  It's JAW POPPIN time !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The beach trip went good except for Sat. evening, i got sick. Of course thats the night we went to the Boat yard, Wife said hers was delicous  I ordered the Seafood platter and didnt even have a bite of it


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm so lost.


 c'mere, I'll help ya find your way.............


mudracing101 said:


> The beach trip went good except for Sat. evening, i got sick. Of course thats the night we went to the Boat yard, Wife said hers was delicous  I ordered the Seafood platter and didnt even have a bite of it


 uh-oh, pookie got sick while down there too!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2012)

What it iz???


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2012)

Im hungary


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2012)

Women are getting better at parallel parking now days.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Women are getting better at parallel parking now days.






Have a nice weekend folks!! 

I'm gonna be AWOL for a few days


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 18, 2012)

Have a good weekend Jeff.
Tell Jag I said Hi. Love that boy.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Im hungary



Im more thirsty than hungry


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What it iz???


FRIDAY!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Im hungary


 whats new?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Women are getting better at parallel parking now days.





Jeff C. said:


> Have a nice weekend folks!!
> 
> I'm gonna be AWOL for a few days


 Have a good'un Chief!


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Have a good weekend Jeff.
> Tell Jag I said Hi. Love that boy.


 How long 'for ya'll take another trip south?!?!  We got some porch settin to do!


blood on the ground said:


> Im more thirsty than hungry


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Have a nice weekend folks!!
> 
> I'm gonna be AWOL for a few days


See ya Jeffro


blood on the ground said:


> Im more thirsty than hungry





Keebs said:


> FRIDAY!!!!!!
> 
> whats new?
> 
> ...



More than usual, missed my breakfast this morning


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> More than usual, missed my breakfast this morning


check your email, sounds like a Chili's day then............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> How long 'for ya'll take another trip south?!?!  We got some porch settin to do!
> 
> Don't know. The sooner the better.


----------



## Les Miles (May 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Im hungary



We all just decided to head to the seafood buffet at Boudreaux's today @ high noon.

Elfiii said sumthin' about some changes being made and he needed to speak with me. 

So.... I'm headed off to my Admin interview and seafood buffet. 

Y'all wish me luck. 

Man, I love GON!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> check your email, sounds like a Chili's day then............



Thanks, i already have plans somewhere else but i'll use it soon


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't know. The sooner the better.






Les Miles said:


> We all just decided to head to the seafood buffet at Boudreaux's today @ high noon.
> 
> Elfiii said sumthin' about some changes being made and he needed to speak with me.
> 
> ...


 looks like some changes already getting started.............. darlin', that avatar is just sooooo *YOU*!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks, i already have plans somewhere else but i'll use it soon


 10-4


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> We all just decided to head to the seafood buffet at Boudreaux's today @ high noon.
> 
> Elfiii said sumthin' about some changes being made and he needed to speak with me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


 is he not the cutest wittle thing ya ever seen?!?!


----------



## Les Miles (May 18, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> is he not the cutest wittle thing ya ever seen?!?!



Thats a good one, ole teddy bear


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Have a good weekend Jeff.
> Tell Jag I said Hi. Love that boy.



Thanks  but I'm goin to work   Gotcha covered on Jag 



Keebs said:


> FRIDAY!!!!!!
> 
> whats new?
> 
> ...



Thank ya...have a good weekend Keebsy 



mudracing101 said:


> See ya Jeffro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See ya Mudro 



Les Miles said:


> We all just decided to head to the seafood buffet at Boudreaux's today @ high noon.
> 
> Elfiii said sumthin' about some changes being made and he needed to speak with me.
> 
> ...



*LOL*


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2012)

publicks hot wangs aint half bad


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

drool......... first text pic from Booodro's just came in...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> drool......... first text pic from Booodro's just came in...........



I toldja y'all were really droolers..


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I toldja y'all were really droolers..


 I knew we were too!


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

_*NICODEMUS!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> drool......... first text pic from Booodro's just came in...........



yeah, the winderlicker sent it to me too. 
Look at the bright side: As i sit here eating my cracker barrel chicken and dumplings, pinto beans with chopped onion, sweet potato casserole, and biscuits and cornbread, Les is up there being told by Elfii that he's now on triple secret probation. The boy ain't gonna make it to foobaw season. 

As far as mudbugs, i'm headed to Jackson, MS in two weeks for a conference. I'll be stopping at the Crawfish Hole Restaurant at least a couple of times. Gonna take a great big cooler with me too!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2012)

well only 220 days until Christmas


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2012)

time to go home and take a nap....


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> time to go home and take a nap....



didjew turkey hunt today....


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> yeah, the winderlicker sent it to me too.
> Look at the bright side: As i sit here eating my cracker barrel chicken and dumplings, pinto beans with chopped onion, sweet potato casserole, and biscuits and cornbread, Les is up there being told by Elfii that he's now on triple secret probation. The boy ain't gonna make it to foobaw season.
> 
> As far as mudbugs, i'm headed to Jackson, MS in two weeks for a conference. I'll be stopping at the Crawfish Hole Restaurant at least a couple of times. _*Gonna take a great big cooler with me too!*_





blood on the ground said:


> well only 220 days until Christmas





rhbama3 said:


> time to go home and take a nap....


 niterzzz Wobertwoo!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _*NICODEMUS!!!!!!!!*_





Ma`am? You hollered?


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ma`am? You hollered?


 I love the avatar!!!!!!  My family had a car JUST like that one that took us to Topeka, KS for Daddy's last few months in the Air Force, then brought us back to Albany!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ma`am? You hollered?



thats an awesome pic in your avatar sir!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> thats an awesome pic in your avatar sir!





Thank you kindly. I still have that bb gun somewhere.


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you kindly. I still have that bb gun somewhere.


 how many times were it taken from you though?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> how many times were it taken from you though?





Never. I got turned loose mighty early in my childhood to roam and plunder. Probably too young, but I weren`t complainin` none. I can only remember 3 no nos. Don`t shoot bluebirds. Don`t shoot the stock or chickens. Don`t bring it in the house cocked. Other than that, I was left alone.


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Never. I got turned loose mighty early in my childhood to roam and plunder. Probably too young, but I weren`t complainin` none. I can only remember 3 no nos. Don`t shoot bluebirds. Don`t shoot the stock or chickens. Don`t bring it in the house cocked. Other than that, I was left alone.


 You were lucky, "back then" a kid was a kid..........


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You were lucky, "back then" a kid was a kid..........





There wasn`t a bird, varmint, lizard, snake, or skeeter hawk safe in the lower Wheeler County Oconee River swamp and farm back in them days...

With that bb gun, my Barlow pocketknife, and a couple of Ohio Blue Tip lucifers, I was ready for anything. Every boychild should be so lucky.

My mama took that picture in the winter time. I was shirtless and barefooted in the summer.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> drool......... first text pic from Booodro's just came in...........


MMMMMMMMm.. Got that pic too. Golden corral for me today, and yes i ate too much


Keebs said:


> _*NICODEMUS!!!!!!!!*_


Shhhhhh


rhbama3 said:


> Gonna take a great big cooler with me too!


Hey ole buddy ole pal


Nicodemus said:


> Thank you kindly. I still have that bb gun somewhere.



That thing would be an Antique now wouldnt it??????


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> MMMMMMMMm.. Got that pic too. Golden corral for me today, and yes i ate too much
> 
> Shhhhhh
> 
> ...




Yep!  Kinda like me.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep!  Kinda like me.



 Well here's to you


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> There wasn`t a bird, varmint, lizard, snake, or skeeter hawk safe in the lower Wheeler County Oconee River swamp and farm back in them days...
> 
> With that bb gun, my Barlow pocketknife, and a couple of Ohio Blue Tip lucifers, I was ready for anything. Every boychild should be so lucky.
> 
> My mama took that picture in the winter time. I was shirtless and barefooted in the summer.


Some things don't change..............
Hey, did the Redhead get them pepper plants in the ground??


mudracing101 said:


> MMMMMMMMm.. Got that pic too. Golden corral for me today, and yes i ate too much
> again, some things never change.....
> Shhhhhh
> make me...........
> ...


 goodlawd you like playing wiff fire!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Some things don't change..............
> Hey, did the Redhead get them pepper plants in the ground??
> 
> goodlawd you like playing wiff fire!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2012)

We got em planted and after a day or two of wilt, they picked up and look good now. Thanks!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2012)

Keebs!! Sic him!!


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> We got em planted and after a day or two of wilt, they picked up and look good now. Thanks!


 good deal!!


Nicodemus said:


> Keebs!! Sic him!!


 oh, don't you worry, he's on the list already..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> good deal!!
> 
> oh, don't you worry, he's on the list already..........



You got a list again?


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got a list again?


 I *always* keep a list...............or two


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 18, 2012)

hey ya'll, whatchis


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> hey ya'll, whatchis


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> hey ya'll, whatchis


 You're so talented!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I *always* keep a list...............or two


Which one am I on?


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Which one am I on?


 That's for me to know and you to find out...................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> That's for me to know and you to find out...................



Pffffffffffffft.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2012)

I would rather be fishin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I would rather be fishin!



Speakin of that....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You're so talented!!!!!!!



I know! 
I can even do it one eyed.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speakin of that....



I will see him sunday. I thought it would be better to have that talk in person


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pffffffffffffft.


 quit that!


blood on the ground said:


> I would rather be fishin!


really? real fishin or Les's kind of fishin?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know!
> I can even do it one eyed.


We have GOT to get you on AMT!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> There wasn`t a bird, varmint, lizard, snake, or skeeter hawk safe in the lower Wheeler County Oconee River swamp and farm back in them days...
> 
> With that bb gun, my Barlow pocketknife, and a couple of Ohio Blue Tip lucifers, I was ready for anything. Every boychild should be so lucky.
> 
> My mama took that picture in the winter time. I was shirtless and barefooted in the summer.



That brings back memories. I remember needing those blue tip lucifers to start the stove every day. 
Like you, If I stuck by a few simple rules I was free to roam the woods and be a boy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 18, 2012)

The weekend is here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ya'll have a good un. Them horses are racing tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> That brings back memories. I remember needing those blue tip lucifers to start the stove every day.
> Like you, If I stuck by a few simple rules I was free to roam the woods and be a boy.


 Heeeyyy Osifer!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> The weekend is here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well, I gots 2 more hours!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I *always* keep a list...............or two







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Which one am I on?



Pretty sure it starts with an "s".








almost forgot


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Pretty sure it starts with an "s".
> almost forgot


lots of words start with "s".............. bossman must be out again...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Pretty sure it starts with an "s".



I'm pretty sure I'm not the one on the "s"hort list...


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm not the one on the "s"hort list...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2012)

Whats with the list


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats with the list



Don't worry about it Schindler..


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't worry about it Schindler..



Ok , i wont


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Heeeyyy Osifer!



Hello there yourself 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't worry about it Schindler..


 




mudracing101 said:


> Ok , i wont



Wassup Mudbro /


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hello there yourself
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Sterlo, whats Happenin


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats with the list


 you'll find out sooooooon enough................


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you'll find out sooooooon enough................



Come on I can't stand the suspense...


----------



## Les Miles (May 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> drool......... first text pic from Booodro's just came in...........



Just got back from lunch and a quick trip to BPS. 

Elfiii said that I made it through the first cut.  

Got to interview next with some Ranger from Jellystone and some dumb magician trickster type feller. 

I guess I'll have to shown him some new tricks. 

Y'all have a great weekend. I'll leave you with this pic of my mudbug friends.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you'll find out sooooooon enough................


Promise


Sterlo58 said:


> Come on I can't stand the suspense...





Les Miles said:


> Just got back from lunch and a quick trip to BPS.
> 
> Elfiii said that I made it through the first cut.
> Got to interview next with some Ranger from Jellystone and some dumb magician trickster type feller.
> ...



mmmmmmmmmmm. looks good to me


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Come on I can't stand the suspense...


step into the round room next door & go stand in the corner, wait 5 minutes & gimme a holler.................


Les Miles said:


> Just got back from lunch and a quick trip to BPS.
> 
> Elfiii said that I made it through the first cut.
> 
> ...


  <------ waiting to hear that from elfiii himself............


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Promise


You 'bout ready to leave?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> step into the round room next door & go stand in the corner, wait 5 minutes & gimme a holler.................
> 
> <------ waiting to hear that from elfiii himself............



You ready???


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> step into the round room next door & go stand in the corner, wait 5 minutes & gimme a holler.................


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Just got back from lunch and a quick trip to BPS.
> 
> Elfiii said that I made it through the first cut.
> 
> ...





Nice bugs.  



Good luck with the next interview.


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You ready???


 I done asked you that!!! Gawd you menfolk don't LISTEN!

BYE YA'LL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2012)

Les? Speak up boy!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You 'bout ready to leave?





mudracing101 said:


> You ready???



 Lets go.


I'm out ya'll have a good one. Everybody be safe and play pretty. 
Somebody pour Nic a shot of Makers Mark, That seems to take some of the grouchiness out of him.  

LATER


----------



## boneboy96 (May 18, 2012)

Someone mention Makers Mark?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 18, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Someone mention Makers Mark?



I did , pour you a glass too. i'm out


----------



## Les Miles (May 18, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice bugs.
> 
> Good luck with the next interview.



Thanks Nic! 



Nicodemus said:


> Les? Speak up boy!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Someone mention Makers Mark?



Well no but WT 101 started the weekend for me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well no but WT 101 started the weekend for me.





That stuff will make you wake up the next morning with scabs on yo elbows and knees . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Lets go.
> 
> 
> I'm out ya'll have a good one. Everybody be safe and play pretty.
> ...



Lawd I aint heard that in a while. My mama always told me to play pretty. Told my son that many a time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That stuff will make you wake up the next morning with scabs on yo elbows and knees . . .



shut up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> shut up.






Guessing you've "been there, done that" too . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guessing you've "been there, done that" too . . .



ohpffffff


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2012)

WT honey 

Hit the bar for 4 drafts in 15 minutes. Woulda been much faster but the bartender was gettin ready for the crowd that was acomin  Rekon I shoulda mentioned I was gettin a baseline established


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2012)

Oh man, it's that time of year. Just had the worst hay fever attack i've had in a while. Benadryl and Zyrtc on board, and about to eat some hamburger steaks smothred in onion gravy and wild rice.


----------



## Les Miles (May 18, 2012)

Sigh....


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2012)

It coulda been a lot worse Les


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Sigh....



rough visit?


----------



## kracker (May 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Sigh....


----------



## Les Miles (May 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> rough visit?



Nope. We are eating pizza and having movie night tonight. 

Just a few things to deal with this evening that put a bad ending on a great day. 

Plus, I got to deal with some wanna-be David Copperfield changing all my stuff on here.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Nope. We are eating pizza and having movie night tonight.
> 
> Just a few things to deal with this evening that put a bad ending on a great day.
> 
> Plus, I got to deal with some wanna-be David Copperfield changing all my stuff on here.



you got your kids and are having fun. The rest ain't nothing but a thang.....


----------



## kracker (May 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Nope. We are eating pizza and having movie night tonight.
> 
> Just a few things to deal with this evening that put a bad ending on a great day.
> 
> Plus, I got to deal with some wanna-be David Copperfield changing all my stuff on here.


I apolologize. I thought you were just dealing with your merry band of idjits here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2012)

Come on 7am !!!   Last night on the midnight, off the weekend, day shift Monday and Tuesday then off for 7 days !!!!



Bad news, my wife will be off 6 outta of my 7 days . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on 7am !!!   Last night on the midnight, off the weekend, day shift Monday and Tuesday then off for 7 days !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news, my wife will be off 6 outta of my 7 days . . .



You gonna take her fishin so you can get hooked


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2012)

One word ~ Battleship.

Go see it ASAP, in a theatre that has an incredible sound system. We went to the new one in Bethlehem and watched it in the Big D theatre. The subwoofer was so intense your eyeballs vibrated...

Awesome movie..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You gonna take her fishin so you can get hooked





Nope, she'll be a beached whale while I'm out fishing with one of our guides here on GON!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> One word ~ Battleship.
> 
> Go see it ASAP, in a theatre that has an incredible sound system. We went to the new one in Bethlehem and watched it in the Big D theatre. The subwoofer was so intense your eyeballs vibrated...
> 
> Awesome movie..





Sounds killa !!! 

I LOVE stuff like that, but of course the wife can't stand it...


----------



## Les Miles (May 18, 2012)

Later idjits. Keep the minions working in da mine Quack!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Later idjits. Keep the minions working in da mine Quack!






Seeya Lesta !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2012)

Hey Quack!!!! You like Candy?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Quack!!!! You like Candy?






Hey that's my line !!!  That and "hey lil girl, wanna pet my puppy?"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey that's my line !!!  That and "hey lil girl, wanna pet my puppy?"



No, no, no. This Candy;


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, no, no. This Candy;






Grrrrrrrr, can't see it at work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr, can't see it at work.



Poor Poor Quackster.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Poor Poor Quackster.






That would be me !!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 18, 2012)

Candy rocks it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2012)

<<<<< with extra butta . . .


----------



## Les Miles (May 19, 2012)

Wonder if Quack is still down in the mine looking for some candy?


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2012)

My truck went fishin whilst I'm goin to work


----------



## Les Miles (May 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> My truck went fishin whilst I'm goin to work



Morning Hankus 

You need a beer?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2012)

where are my manners?

anyone for caffeine this morning?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2012)

Mernin' Droolers.


----------



## kracker (May 19, 2012)

Morning folks.........


----------



## Les Miles (May 19, 2012)

Winning!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2012)

Losing. 

it started out like a hay fever attack yesterday and got worse thru the night, coughing, and stuffy head. Woke up this morning with a swollen throat and feel like i've been beat with a baseball bat. I have no idea what this is, but i sure don't like it.


----------



## Les Miles (May 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Losing.
> 
> it started out like a hay fever attack yesterday and got worse thru the night, coughing, and stuffy head. Woke up this morning with a swollen throat and feel like i've been beat with a baseball bat. I have no idea what this is, but i sure don't like it.



Would you like me to make a call to the witch doctor and remove the curse?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2012)

Afternoon Droolers, time to eat Lunch #2. Lunch #1 didn't last long enough..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Afternoon Droolers, time to eat Lunch #2. Lunch #1 didn't last long enough..



want some chicken noodle soup?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2012)

Got me a new play pretty today. The S&W 38 was too heavy. Got me a Ruger 9mm. Her name is Lil Lucy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got me a new play pretty today. The S&W 38 was too heavy. Got me a Ruger 9mm. Her name is Lil Lucy.






Oh great, another armed crazy lady . . .


----------



## Les Miles (May 19, 2012)

Me and JD just got back from the grocery stores.

Today's project is habanero queso cheese dip, BBQ chicken, two Fatties, hamburgers, hotdogs, and grilled corn.

Stay tuned...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh great, another armed crazy lady . . .



No kidding, with a pea shooter no less..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Me and JD just got back from the grocery stores.
> 
> Today's project is habanero queso cheese dip, BBQ chicken, two Fatties, hamburgers, hotdogs, and grilled corn.
> 
> Stay tuned...





You're gonna get fat like yo Uncle Quack !!! 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> No kidding, with a pea shooter no less..






I think she'd be dangerous with a slang shot . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No kidding, with a pea shooter no less..



How bout I try it out on ya then you can tell me bouts pea shooters.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How bout I try it out on ya then you can tell me bouts pea shooters.






Toldya she was kwazy . . .


----------



## slip (May 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got me a new play pretty today. The S&W 38 was too heavy. Got me a Ruger 9mm. Her name is Lil Lucy.



Sweet I've got to take my mom out soon and let her shoot my 9mm, she also doesnt much care for the .38 she has now. It (9mm) definitely is a little easier shootin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Sweet I've got to take my mom out soon and let her shoot my 9mm, she also doesnt much care for the .38 she has now. It (9mm) definitely is a little easier shootin.



Thanks slip. Your Mama will love it. I been totin the 38 and it's so heavy. I really like the feel of this 9mm. It's just a girls size.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Toldya she was kwazy . . .



Ya' got that right, but then, she's a woman, she can't help it..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2012)

Hey Quack!!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=690630


----------



## kracker (May 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Quack!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=690630



Who do you think Ga Dawg is calling to find out how to fix it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ya' got that right, but then, she's a woman, she can't help it..


I can help it alright. Git ya butt over here and let me try out my new play pretty. I always wanted to see you dance.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can help it alright. Git ya butt over here and let me try out my new play pretty. I always wanted to see you dance.



We'll swap shots, you go first, then it's my turn...


----------



## Les Miles (May 19, 2012)

I like 'em fat. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=690634


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We'll swap shots, you go first, then it's my turn...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2012)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2012)

Saturday night and the weekend is half over.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Saturday night and the weekend is half over.



I know and i feel turrible. That's Terrible only worse. I don't know what i've got but i've slept most of the day away. This sux....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I know and i feel turrible. That's Terrible only worse. I don't know what i've got but i've slept most of the day away. This sux....



It could be the west of Jawga diesezz


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2012)

Okay this is typical yankee thinking.  Only in ILL do you need a home address to apply for a homeless status.  

http://www.cyberdriveillinois.com/publications/pdf_publications/dsd_a230.pdf


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Okay this is typical yankee thinking.  Only in ILL do you need a home address to apply for a homeless status.
> 
> http://www.cyberdriveillinois.com/publications/pdf_publications/dsd_a230.pdf


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I know and i feel turrible. That's Terrible only worse. I don't know what i've got but i've slept most of the day away. This sux....


I'm going to sleep the day away tomorrow, and not feel guilty about it............Sleeping Late........Midday naps!!

You name it!!


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2012)

Steak, beer, fishin......was a good day


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Steak, beer, fishin......was a good day


Sounds like a good one Bro!!........Later!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 19, 2012)

I GOT IN!!!!!!! I got my acceptance letter for the Nursing Program!! I start in August. Whew!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Steak, beer, fishin......was a good day



I didn't get to go fishin'....


----------



## kracker (May 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I GOT IN!!!!!!! I got my acceptance letter for the Nursing Program!! I start in August. Whew!!


Congrats!!!


----------



## kracker (May 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Steak, beer, fishin......was a good day



Sounds like a real good day


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> Congrats!!!



Thank you! I was expecting to have to wait until Jan, because of the deadline I missed, but they let me in! And during the first round of acceptances, too!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I GOT IN!!!!!!! I got my acceptance letter for the Nursing Program!! I start in August. Whew!!


I'm Proud for you Darlin!!!.........Make the most of it!!!!


----------



## kracker (May 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thank you! I was expecting to have to wait until Jan, because of the deadline I missed, but they let me in! And during the first round of acceptances, too!


This is for nursing,right?

And did you find "Leaving Tennessee" by Ragweed the other night?


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 19, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm Proud for you Darlin!!!.........Make the most of it!!!!



I'm kind of dreading the kind of "busy" we're going to be for the next two months until school starts!


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> This is for nursing,right?
> 
> And did you find "Leaving Tennessee" by Ragweed the other night?



Yep, for nursing. And I found it, but couldnt listen to it. Kids were in the room. I'll check it out again, tomorrow!


----------



## NOYDB (May 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I GOT IN!!!!!!! I got my acceptance letter for the Nursing Program!! I start in August. Whew!!



Nurse!

Nuuurse!

Nuuuuuurrrse!



Congrats.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'm kind of dreading the kind of "busy" we're going to be for the next two months until school starts!


You may ask yourself why you are doing this over the next several months!!

Don't lose sight of the end result!!

Best wishes to you!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 19, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Nurse!
> 
> Nuuurse!
> 
> ...



My husband is already asking me when I'll get to bring home a uniform...



RUTTNBUCK said:


> You may ask yourself why you are doing this over the next several months!!
> 
> Don't lose sight of the end result!!
> 
> Best wishes to you!!



I have a feeling you're right, Mitch! Thank you so much!


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 19, 2012)

Gotta crash. I'll catch up tomorrow!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> My husband is already asking me when I'll get to bring home a uniform...
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling you're right, Mitch! Thank you so much!


The hubby Want's to get Kanky!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2012)

congrats Sugar Plum.    Then after the next few hectic months the real grind will start but there is a reward at the end.   

Well that drip drip gurgle gurgle has stopped.  Anyone for some steaming hot morning coffee?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2012)

Mernin Droolers.

Nurse Sugar Plum...


----------



## NOYDB (May 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> My husband is already asking me when I'll get to bring home a uniform...



All we want are pics.....


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2012)

Thinkin bout dunkin crickets again this evenin.......


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 20, 2012)

OK...I've lost 22 pounds. Feeling better and clothes are fitting better. Today I'm going to cheat. Maw in law is cooking one of my favorites...turkey and dressing. I had nothing but fruit and coffee this morning in preparation for the feast. 

Hey plum...I'll send you a pic in my uniform if you send me one in your nurse outfit.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2012)

Morning, Peeps!
Feel a whole heap better today. Took a lot of zyrtec, benadryl, and prednisone, but it worked.
Allie had wanted to go shoot skeet yesterday, but it just wasn't gonna happen. May take her out this afternoon.
 Sugar Plum, Congrats on the nursing school acceptance. If you need answers, just shoot me a PM, or ask Bubbette since she's a nursing school program director. Depending on which school you are going to, a lot of programs do their clinicals here in Albany. We might just get to eat lunch together at da Big House.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 20, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The hubby Want's to get Kanky!!



 yeah he does.



gobbleinwoods said:


> congrats Sugar Plum.    Then after the next few hectic months the real grind will start but there is a reward at the end.



Thanks, Gobbelin! It'll be hard, but worth it.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Droolers.
> 
> Nurse Sugar Plum...



 



NOYDB said:


> All we want are pics.....



 Gonna be a while before ya get some



Sterlo58 said:


> OK...I've lost 22 pounds. Feeling better and clothes are fitting better. Today I'm going to cheat. Maw in law is cooking one of my favorites...turkey and dressing. I had nothing but fruit and coffee this morning in preparation for the feast.
> 
> Hey plum...I'll send you a pic in my uniform if you send me one in your nurse outfit.



22 lbs???? WHOA! What's your secret?? I need to shed about 40 of these baby lbs. 

Um, you're supposed to send us pics of you in the uniform anyway.....



rhbama3 said:


> Sugar Plum, Congrats on the nursing school acceptance. If you need answers, just shoot me a PM, or ask Bubbette since she's a nursing school program director. Depending on which school you are going to, a lot of programs do their clinicals here in Albany. We might just get to eat lunch together at da Big House.



Thanks Bama! They put Drug Calc as the first class (to weed people out) iffin' I make it through that one, I'll make sure to ask ya something if I need it. 

I'm going to Southern Crescent Tech for the LPN.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Quack!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=690630







kracker said:


> Who do you think Ga Dawg is calling to find out how to fix it!







Wow!!  I ain't going there !! 




Congrats Cort !!!




Headed to Mville to see my 3 yr old neice in a recital . . .

Carrying my 87yr old mom a bag of trout filets for a church fish fry.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2012)

Hey Sugar Plum, ya think mebbe you could give me a "hand"?????????


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2012)

If Unk goes missin we know who to suspect first


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If Unk goes missin we know who to suspect first


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Just couldn't stay off of the doggy peter thread could you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just couldn't stay off of the doggy peter thread could you?






I tried Hugh honestly I did, but after SP's comment, and spending over 2 hrs watching ballet and coming home and having a drank . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I tried Hugh honestly I did, but after SP's comment, and spending over 2 hrs watching ballet and coming home and having a drank . . .



I've heard too much ballet will do that to a man...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've heard too much ballet will do that to a man...






Ya thank ???  



The young 'uns were hilarious, falling down, running into each other, going the wrong way, waving at their folks in the audience . . .


Then later on in the program we got to the 16-18 yr olds!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Then later on in the program we got to the 16-18 yr olds!!



They don't need a new grandpa... and they especially don't need an Uncle Creepy..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They don't need a new grandpa... and they especially don't need an Uncle Creepy..





Had a couple of young boys over here yesterday doing some work for us and they brought their galfriends.  They loved Uncle DrunkCreepy !!!

I think the guys liked Aunt CougarDawn ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think the guys liked Aunt CougarDawn ...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a couple of young boys over here yesterday doing some work for us and they brought their galfriends.  They loved Uncle DrunkCreepy !!!
> 
> I think the guys liked Aunt CougarDawn ...



nawww..... say it ain't so! 

Anybody up for an Arby's roast beef and tater cakes?


----------



## Self! (May 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think the guys liked Aunt CougarDawn ...







rhbama3 said:


> Anybody up for an Arby's roast beef and tater cakes?



after taking the voy fishing, its a frozen pizza kind of night


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> nawww..... say it ain't so!
> 
> Anybody up for an Arby's roast beef and tater cakes?



Just have two bowls of venison(elk) chilly with cheese.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2012)

Otis said:


> after taking the voy fishing, its a frozen pizza kind of night





gobbleinwoods said:


> Just have two bowls of venison(elk) chilly with cheese.



Ya'll win.
I tried Arby's prime angus sammich( looks like a philly cheese steak) and that thang was nasty. They put oregano or something all over it.


----------



## turtlebug (May 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Anybody up for an Arby's roast beef and tater cakes?



No because I'm playing nurse to mini-me AGAIN and she's blaming you this time.  

Child rarely gets sick but this is the third round in two months. She woke up yesterday with a runny nose and feeling like crud. Been through two boxes of Kleenex and when Bait said you were sick, she said "I KNEW IT!!! STRANGER DANGER LEFT HIS GERMS HERE!!!". 


You'll never win with her Wobbert-Woo!


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Sugar Plum, ya think mebbe you could give me a "hand"?????????







Hankus said:


> If Unk goes missin we know who to suspect first







Hooked On Quack said:


> I tried Hugh honestly I did, but after SP's comment, and spending over 2 hrs watching ballet and coming home and having a drank . . .



Yep, I knew that comment would make someone laugh.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> They don't need a new grandpa... and they especially don't need an Uncle Creepy..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> No because I'm playing nurse to mini-me AGAIN and she's blaming you this time.
> 
> Child rarely gets sick but this is the third round in two months. She woke up yesterday with a runny nose and feeling like crud. Been through two boxes of Kleenex and when Bait said you were sick, she said "I KNEW IT!!! STRANGER DANGER LEFT HIS GERMS HERE!!!".
> 
> ...



Thats odd that both of us got sick on the same weekend. I feel a whole lot better today, but still not 100%. Tell her to quit whining or i'll rearrange her stuff again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2012)

Somebody help me . . . 

















I've got a "swollen" lip . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody help me . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Next time say " Yes Dear"


----------



## Laneybird (May 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody help me . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Quack, please tell me it was a yellow jacket in your beer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2012)

I'm thru here guys, gotta eat some of Dawn's cookin, and be up at 5:30 in the morning, good chance after eating her cooking I won't sleep a wink . . .






And to whoeva that butttail is in Nic's thread, I would gladly put a ole time beatin on him . . .  and unlike some folks, I don't play fair.


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And to whoeva that butttail is in Nic's thread, I would gladly put a ole time beatin on him . . .  and unlike some folks, I don't play fair.



I'll bring the beer for the victry celebration  










PS We know old timers call cheatin evenin the playin field


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2012)

Y'all ever have a warm fuzzy feelin inside after watchin your pet turtle nail a cricket


----------



## slip (May 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Y'all ever have a warm fuzzy feelin inside after watchin your pet turtle nail a cricket



Used to hold crickets by their back leg upside down and "hand feed" my leopard gecko 'fore i had to sell him... It was fun.


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2012)

slip said:


> Used to hold crickets by their back leg upside down and "hand feed" my leopard gecko 'fore i had to sell him... It was fun.



That's cool man, but why ya sell? 


My turtle is about 4 years old....I think....hafta ask my sis he was hers first. Don't think I could let the rascal go. Ain't like a puppy, but don't fuss an make a mess if I go on a ramble or somethin


----------



## ryanh487 (May 20, 2012)

I had a pet bass in a large aquarium a few years back. Fed him a mouse once. Coolest thing EVER.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2012)

Well Monday came in through the open door so here is some liquid courage for the morning


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2012)

Yep


----------



## NOYDB (May 21, 2012)

^^^^^


----------



## boneboy96 (May 21, 2012)

Moaning!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 21, 2012)

Liquid Courage is just what I need.

HAPPY MONDAY MORNING to you Gobblin, Hankus, NOYDB, BoneBoy, and to all of the rest of you late sleeping, creek wading, forum clock watchers out there this morning.

Got back to my exercising this morning and I have already walked 2 1/2 miles this morning and it sure makes me feel good too.  I've just got to get back in the routine again and loose some weight and get the much needed exercise.

Hope that everyone has a good day and will pass it on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2012)

Mernin Droolers.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 21, 2012)

Hi


----------



## blood on the ground (May 21, 2012)

Mernin y'all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2012)

Yep...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2012)

Morning ya'll. 
Day one of an extra long callweek. Since next Monday is a holiday, i get to take call that day too. Sooo.... on call till next Tuesday.
On the brighter side, i feel fine after a weekend of misery spent coughin', hackin', sneezing, shivering, etc..


----------



## kracker (May 21, 2012)

yeah, whatever...


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2012)

Quite a weekend. I could tell y'all the story, but I don't want to get banded. 

Happy Monday Idjits


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2012)

The Redhead said:


> Hello everyone!



Don't look now but Nick has borrowed your hot pink nail polish and is behind the barn painting his toenails.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

GOOD MORNING, IT'S MUSTARDMONDAY
Hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING, IT'S MARVELOUS MONDAY
> Hope everyone had a good weekend


 Hey yourself, got the front porch "latticed up/underpinned" this weekend & the grass cut................. what'd you do?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey yourself, got the front porch "latticed up/underpinned" this weekend & the grass cut................. what'd you do?



Got all the food plots mowed, the boats are out,washed and gased up. The campers are cleaned up and are on stand by. Ready for the upcoming weekend


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Got all the food plots mowed, the boats are out,washed and gased up. The campers are cleaned up and are on stand by. Ready for the upcoming weekend


 earned that beer too, huh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2012)

The Redhead said:


> Hello everyone!






Well helloooooooo there !!!  Come here often ??


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well helloooooooo there !!!  Come here often ??





Run for the hills! She`s meaner`n a turpentined rattlesnake!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Run for the hills! She`s meaner`n a turpentined rattlesnake!






I ain't skeered . . .


----------



## NOYDB (May 21, 2012)

The Redhead said:


> Hello everyone!



Hello backatcha!

The Redhead that owns me sends her greetings.

Suggested Nic might want to enhance his painting like this...


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)

You may have heard on the news about a southern California man put under 72-hour psychiatric observation when it was found he owned 100 guns and allegedly had (by rough estimate) 100,000 rounds of ammunition stored in his home. The house also featured a secret escape tunnel.

My favorite quote from the dimwit television reporter: "Wow! He has about a quarter million machine gun bullets." The headline referred to it as a "massive weapons cache".
By southern California standards someone owning 100,000 rounds would be called "mentally unstable". Just imagine if he lived elsewhere:

 In Arizona , he'd be called "an avid gun collector".

 In Texas , he'd be called "a novice gun collector".

 In Utah , he'd be called "moderately well prepared", but they'd probably reserve judgment until they made sure that he had a corresponding  quantity of stored food.

 In Montana , he'd be called "The neighborhood 'Go-To' guy".

 In Idaho , he'd be called "a likely gubernatorial candidate".

 In Wyoming , he'd be called "an eligible bachelor".

 In Wisconsin , he'd be called "a deer hunting buddy".

And, in Georgia , we'd just call him "Bubba".


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> she's here!



I bet she's telling the boss she has changed her mind and plans on working another 10 years.


----------



## pstrahin (May 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ain't happening!



How many days left Keebs?


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> How many days left Keebs?


*technically* 7, BUT her son is gonna make sure she is off this Thursday, for her surprise retirement party, boy is she gonna be pee-o'd, she said she didn't want no party & if we had one, she weren't coming......... Monday is a holiday for us so, well, that takes the count down to 6 and she's done said she will be leaving at 2:00 today, (she can't "allow" me to get any comp. time at lunch!)so what's that 6.5? 
Do you want the hours & minute count too?


----------



## pstrahin (May 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> *technically* 7, BUT her son is gonna make sure she is off this Thursday, for her surprise retirement party, boy is she gonna be pee-o'd, she said she didn't want no party & if we had one, she weren't coming......... Monday is a holiday for us so, well, that takes the count down to 6 and she's done said she will be leaving at 2:00 today, (she can't "allow" me to get any comp. time at lunch!)so what's that 6.5?
> Do you want the hours & minute count too?



  6.5 days.  Light at the end of the tunnel and it haint no train!


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> 6.5 days.  Light at the end of the tunnel and it haint no train!


But I can promise you, what time she IS here, will be miserable, she is the type that *has to be superior*, she doesn't want to teach you, she just wants you to know she knows how to do it............


----------



## pstrahin (May 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> But I can promise you, what time she IS here, will be miserable, she is the type that *has to be superior*, she doesn't want to teach you, she just wants you to know she knows how to do it............



People that think they know it all, really annoy those of us that do. 

I hope the next 6.5 days are as painless as possible.  Do you move up when she moves on?


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2012)

Lookin like it ain gonna be too bad today


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> People that think they know it all, really annoy thos of us that do.
> 
> I hope the next 6.5 days are as painless as possible.  Do you move up when she moves on?


 you right!
well, not really "up" but another lady that has been here forever will be coming to the office (we have to have 2 ppl because we don't close during lunch) and she and I will be learning everything together........ BUT she plans on retiring within the next year or so..... I hope to talk her out of it though, I love this lady to pieces, if it weren't for her, I would have DONE gone postal on this other one!


----------



## kracker (May 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> But I can promise you, what time she IS here, will be miserable, she is the type that *has to be superior*, she doesn't want to teach you, she just wants you to know she knows how to do it............


You might wanna watch that mouf, I don't know if anybody can get there in time to smoke her off you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2012)

kracker said:


> You might wanna watch that mouf, I don't know if anybody can get there in time to smoke her off you.


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2012)

kracker said:


> You might wanna watch that mouf, I don't know if anybody can get there in time to smoke her off you.


----------



## slip (May 21, 2012)

I now have a job. Already signed the paper work and did the drug test.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2012)

slip said:


> I now have a job. Already signed the paper work and did the drug test.



Whoooooot !!! 

Congrats and welcome to the real world !! 



Whatchagonna be doin ???


----------



## kracker (May 21, 2012)

slip said:


> I now have a job. Already signed the paper work and did the drug test.



WooHoo!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2012)

slip said:


> I now have a job. Already signed the paper work and did the drug test.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2012)

Almost noon. What's fer lunch?


----------



## slip (May 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> That's cool man, but why ya sell?
> 
> 
> My turtle is about 4 years old....I think....hafta ask my sis he was hers first. Don't think I could let the rascal go. Ain't like a puppy, but don't fuss an make a mess if I go on a ramble or somethin


I just didnt have time to take care of him right any more. The first LEO i had, i got when i was like 7 and he lived 5 or 6 years then had to be "put down"..Then i got another and just ran out of time for him after 2 or 3 years.

They were a lot of fun though.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooot !!!
> 
> Congrats and welcome to the real world !!
> 
> ...


Da buggy dude and also registers when it gets busy.


kracker said:


> WooHoo!!!!!





Keebs said:


> Honey, I don't say a word to her unless needed and I don't "sass" neither......... I believe in the saying "What goes around, comes around.........."
> 
> What is your problem today?
> 
> oh hush!





mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Almost noon. What's fer lunch?


Left over grilled bbq cheekun & seasoned grilled new taters...... and I am READY for it!


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)

slip said:


> Da buggy dude and also registers when it gets busy.


 we get to see a pic of you in yo uniform?!?!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Honey, I don't say a word to her unless needed and I don't "sass" neither......... I believe in the saying "What goes around, comes around.........."
> 
> What is your problem today?
> 
> oh hush!





Not feeling real talkative . . . 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Almost noon. What's fer lunch?






Beef (deer) strogonoff, new potatos and green beans !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Almost noon. What's fer lunch?



Captain D's


----------



## pstrahin (May 21, 2012)

slip said:


> I now have a job. Already signed the paper work and did the drug test.



SWEEEEET!  Congrats man.  Been there done that and I know the feeling of relief when you get a job.


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2012)

slip said:


> I now have a job. Already signed the paper work and did the drug test.



Sweet  What drug did they give ya


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not feeling real talkative . . .
> 
> Beef (deer) strogonoff, new potatos and green beans !!!





mudracing101 said:


> Captain D's





Hankus said:


> Sweet  What drug did they give ya


Dang, they'll GIVE you drugs now-a-days?!?!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sweet  What drug did they give ya


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Almost noon. What's fer lunch?



Nothin now that I read the grossest thing thread.


Da buggy dude and also registers when it gets busy.

My boys been doing that for 4 years now. He started when he was 17. He's now in nursing school and working part time. You're gonna like it. Be real sweet and you might even get tips.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nothin now that I read the grossest thing thread.
> 
> 
> Da buggy dude and also registers when it gets busy.
> ...






I'm always nice to you and you neva tip me ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm always nice to you and you neva tip me ???



Since when


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

Ohhh Keebs......


----------



## boneboy96 (May 21, 2012)

Congrats Slip!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yes?



Look at the top of the page KING BABY  Who's your daddy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Look at the top of the page KING BABY  Who's your daddy



Don't take much, do it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't take much, do it.





Really . . .


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Look at the top of the page KING BABY  Who's your daddy


 check again, bigboy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't take much, do it.


nope!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't take much, do it.



Ya know , i dont ask for much


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You are a bad woman



How'd she do dat


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How'd she do dat



I don't know but i bet she snatches suckers out of baby's mouths too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You are a bad woman



Keebs aint playin pretty is she Mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs aint playin pretty is she Mud.



No, no she aint


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2012)

Laaaaaawd I'm sweepy . . .


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Laaaaaawd I'm sweepy . . .


 c'mere, I'll..................... never mind................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> c'mere, I'll..................... never mind................





Rub my bella ???


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rub my bella ???


that too.......


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2012)

K E E B S !!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> K E E B S !!!!!!!


 S I R!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> K E E B S !!!!!!!





Keebs said:


> S I R!!!!!!!






Quit all that hollerin !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> S I R!!!!!!!





Stay away from that third knife down in Raleigh`s newest thread. The one with the desert ironwood handle. Don`t make me tell you twice!!  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Quit all that hollerin !!!




You tryin` to sleep??


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> that too.......



Fixed it..


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quit all that hollerin !!!


 how else we gonna keep you awake?!?!


Nicodemus said:


> Stay away from that third knife down in Raleigh`s newest thread. The one with the desert ironwood handle. Don`t make me tell you twice!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I KNEW IT!!  We may have to have a talk 'bout that, you & me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Stay away from that third knife down in Raleigh`s newest thread. The one with the desert ironwood handle. Don`t make me tell you twice!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






mebbe . . .


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> [/size]
> 
> Fixed it..


 oh please, you're the one that told me he liked his head rubbed when he's trying to go to sleep!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> mebbe . . .



No need to sleep it's time for a drank now..


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> oh please, you're the one that told me he liked his head rubbed when he's trying to go to sleep!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> how else we gonna keep you awake?!?!
> 
> I KNEW IT!!  We may have to have a talk 'bout that, you & me!




I special ordered that one two weeks ago.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> mebbe . . .





I`ll try to make Keebs stop all that hollerin` for you...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> No need to sleep it's time for a drank now..





5 mo hrs to go !! 





Nicodemus said:


> I special ordered that one two weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks . . .


----------



## slip (May 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> we get to see a pic of you in yo uniform?!?!





pstrahin said:


> SWEEEEET!  Congrats man.  Been there done that and I know the feeling of relief when you get a job.


Oh yeah, big sigh of relief!


Hankus said:


> Sweet  What drug did they give ya


Meth.

Said they wanted me to work really hard so they could get every penny out of me and so far ithinkitsworkingifeelreallygoodlikeicouldworkalldayLONG




boneboy96 said:


> Congrats Slip!



Thanks.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2012)

Cody! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 21, 2012)

slip said:


> Meth.
> 
> Said they wanted me to work really hard so they could get every penny out of me and so far ithinkitsworkingifeelreallygoodlikeicouldworkalldayLONG


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


>
















Nicodemus said:


> I special ordered that one two weeks ago.
> 
> _*I shoulda known! Ohwait, is THAT the surprise you said to be waiting on????????*_
> 
> I`ll try to make Keebs stop all that hollerin` for you...








 yeah, good luck wit that!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







slip said:


> _* whaaaa???????*_
> 
> Meth.
> 
> Said they wanted me to work really hard so they could get every penny out of me and so far ithinkitsworkingifeelreallygoodlikeicouldworkalldayLONG


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2012)

That sho was a nice 3 hour nap.... now what's fer lunch?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 21, 2012)

Hhhaaaayyyy!


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Hhhaaaayyyy!


 THAAT is fer horses.............. Heeeyyyy is "howyoudoin" in southerneese...........


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2012)

Hey Keebs


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Keebs


Hi Teddy..............


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I do not!!!!!!!!!!! just passy's when I think they're too old to have them.......
> 
> ohlawd, don't go babying him, he'll never let up!
> 
> ohforcryinoutloud..........


Mrs. Hornet ma'am, you can baby me all day if you want too, dont listen to her


Workin2Hunt said:


> No need to sleep it's time for a drank now..


Somebody say something bout drankin



Les Miles said:


> That sho was a nice 3 hour nap.... now what's fer lunch?


Done ate, waiting on Five now ,so i can start drinking supper.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

I..............


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

am............


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

King


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

again


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2012)

Nope! I am! Woot! Woot!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>



I'm REAL happy for ya Mud. 
CONGRATULATIONS.

Guess this means it's time to celebrate.


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2012)

King of the Page!!!!

​


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>





Les Miles said:


> Nope! I am! Woot! Woot!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm REAL happy for ya Mud.
> CONGRATULATIONS.
> 
> Guess this means it's time to celebrate.


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2012)

King of the Page!!!!

​


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

Bunch of idjits


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2012)

I'm so lost, AGAIN.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

........................ King again Bwahahaha


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2012)

Man I'm craving sumpin sweet, think I'll ease up to the country store and get a "Ugly Betty" !!!   


Ya'll ever had one ???


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2012)

King of the Page!!!!

​


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

I dont understand why that women loves to ... well she is a woman afterall. King


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> King of the Page!!!!
> 
> ​



we aint king of nothing with that woman around


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2012)

King of the Page!!!!

Mud & Les run this place.... MUSTARD RULES!!!

​


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man I'm craving sumpin sweet, think I'll ease up to the country store and get a "Ugly Betty" !!!
> 
> 
> Ya'll ever had one ???



nope and skeered to ask.


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> we aint king of nothing with that woman around



We are King of the Throne.... I promise after a load of mudbugs she won't get near that thing when I am done with it.


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man I'm craving sumpin sweet, think I'll ease up to the country store and get a "Ugly Betty" !!!
> 
> 
> Ya'll ever had one ???



No but I did find a Sexy Susan one day at the bait store. She sho was good at fishin'...


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> King of the Page!!!​





mudracing101 said:


> I dont understand why that women loves to ... well she is a woman afterall.





mudracing101 said:


> we aint king of nothing with that woman around















Les Miles said:


> We are King of the Throne.... I promise after a load of mudbugs she won't get near that thing when I am done with it.


 Honey, I'm a woman, a mother and an ex-wife, you, of all people, can't scare me..........


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> This one?



Anyone seen this feller around today???


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man I'm craving sumpin sweet, think I'll ease up to the country store and get a "Ugly Betty" !!!
> 
> 
> Ya'll ever had one ???


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

Now ya'll quit playin


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Now ya'll quit playin


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

I give up.


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I give up.



It's okay mustard bro. There's room for you at the top.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2012)

Ahhhhh, got AC again....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> It's okay mustard bro. There's room for you at the top.


Thanks, i'm gonna go fix a mustard sammwich and make myself feel better



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ahhhhh, got AC again....



Thats always good.


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ahhhhh, got AC again....


 ya'll needin a/c up there already?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ahhhhh, got AC again....



Well, good for you! 
My icemaker quit working.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, good for you!
> My icemaker quit working.



Mine too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, good for you!
> My icemaker quit working.





Unplug frig, borrow daughters blow dryer and try thawing out icemaker.  Did that to ours the other day and voila !!!


Or replacing filter.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ya'll needin a/c up there already?



Not at night, but during the day it's warmin up pretty good.



rhbama3 said:


> Well, good for you!
> My icemaker quit working.



I could live without an icemaker a lot better than I can without AC..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not at night, but during the day it's warmin up pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> I could live without an icemaker a lot better than I can without AC..






I agree, but when you do without something that you're used to, it's aggravating.


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I agree, but when you do without something that you're used to, it's aggravating.



I felt the same way when I got divorced


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I agree, but when you do without something that you're used to, it's aggravating.



I've got three refrigerators, if I go with out at least one icemaker working then something has gone catastrophically wrong...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Unplug frig, borrow daughters blow dryer and try thawing out icemaker.  Did that to ours the other day and voila !!!
> 
> 
> Or replacing filter.



Yeah, the filter needs replacing. I'll run to Sears in a few and see if they have a cartridge. I'm betting not.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2012)

les miles said:


> i felt the same way when i got divorced





I felt the same way when I got married . . .


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I felt the same way when I got married . . .



Sorry to hear that lotion boy


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I felt the same way when I got married . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, the filter needs replacing. I'll run to Sears in a few and see if they have a cartridge. I'm betting not.



I go ahead and lube up before I have to go to sears to by a water filter for the one fridge that uses them. There's no way they need to cost that much dang money. I've seriously thought about a whole house filter. It has to be cheaper in the long run...


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not at night, but during the day it's warmin up pretty good.
> 
> I could live without an icemaker a lot better than I can without AC..


 I unnerstan! (on both counts!)


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I go ahead and lube up before I have to go to sears to by a water filter for the one fridge that uses them. There's no way they need to cost that much dang money. I've seriously thought about a whole house filter. It has to be cheaper in the long run...





I've got a salt system filter by my well, but still have to use the frig filter .


----------



## Les Miles (May 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got a salt system filter by my well, but still have to use the frig filter .



Hey Quack, what was the problem with your well a few weeks ago?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Quack, what was the problem with your well a few weeks ago?






Bad wiring and one joint of piping had to be replaced, $400, not too bad, just proud to have water again !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I go ahead and lube up before I have to go to sears to by a water filter for the one fridge that uses them. There's no way they need to cost that much dang money. I've seriously thought about a whole house filter. It has to be cheaper in the long run...



Bubbette was way ahead of me and just walked in the door with a new filter. It weighs about 4 pounds LESS than the one i just removed. However, after swapping them out, there is still no water to the door or icemaker. I just reset the filter and unplugged the fridge with the freezer door open. I think maybe 30 minutes or so and i'll plug it back in and see if it works. If not...... she can call the man in the morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette was way ahead of me and just walked in the door with a new filter. It weighs about 4 pounds LESS than the one i just removed. However, after swapping them out, there is still no water to the door or icemaker. I just reset the filter and unplugged the fridge with the freezer door open. I think maybe 30 minutes or so and i'll plug it back in and see if it works. If not...... she can call the man in the morning.





That's exactly what happened to ours, break out the blow dryer !!!


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2012)

'bout that time!


----------



## kracker (May 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette was way ahead of me and just walked in the door with a new filter. It weighs about 4 pounds LESS than the one i just removed. However, after swapping them out, there is still no water to the door or icemaker. I just reset the filter and unplugged the fridge with the freezer door open. I think maybe 30 minutes or so and i'll plug it back in and see if it works. If not...... she can call the man in the morning.


Now all I can hear in my mind is Andy telling Aunt Bea "call the man".


----------



## kracker (May 21, 2012)

keebs said:


> 'bout that time!


bye!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's exactly what happened to ours, break out the blow dryer !!!



10-4. Going to get hers.


----------



## slip (May 21, 2012)

Went and got new tires on the blazer ... the "best" tire on that thing at the time was 11 years old.



Rides just a little smoother now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2012)

slip said:


> Went and got new tires on the blazer ... the "best" tire on that thing at the time was 11 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> Rides just a little smoother now.






Didja put some Monsta Mudders on da Beast ???


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks, Quack!
The door water works now. Not sure about the ice-maker yet but there is water in the tray. I turned off, unplugged, and reset everything for a few minutes. Just gotta wait and see.

I feel like some washington county deer backstrap broiled with bacon and some baby lima's and mac and cheese for supper.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Quack!
> The door water works now. Not sure about the ice-maker yet but there is water in the tray. I turned off, unplugged, and reset everything for a few minutes. Just gotta wait and see.
> 
> I feel like some washington county deer backstrap broiled with bacon and some baby lima's and mac and cheese for supper.




That should do it Pookie !! 

Actually Dawn read the manual and was the one who fixed ours, I was impressed !!!   Beats a $75 service call.

Like Hugh said, the amount of $$ they charge for those filters is absurd too !! 

Sounds goooooooood, we're having salmon patties, mushed taters, peas and biscuits !!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That should do it Pookie !!
> 
> Actually Dawn read the manual and was the one who fixed ours, I was impressed !!!   Beats a $75 service call.
> 
> ...


We all eating good tonight! 
Tell AuntyCougar i said "Hi!"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> We all eating good tonight!
> Tell AuntyCougar i said "Hi!"






I called and told her that her suggestion may of fixed your ice maker and she was all "giggly" . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (May 21, 2012)

slip said:


> Went and got new tires on the blazer ... the "best" tire on that thing at the time was 11 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> Rides just a little smoother now.



Got any pics of this beast?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I called and told her that her suggestion may of fixed your ice maker and she was all "giggly" . . .



I love dat woman...... you SOOO outpunted your coverage.


----------



## slip (May 21, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Got any pics of this beast?



That is it when i first got it, now just imagine it with some all terrain tires. They are not real big or anything, just have some nice tread on them.

I didnt want anything to big that would drop my gas mileage much.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I love dat woman...... you SOOO outpunted your coverage.


Yes he did!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I love dat woman...... you SOOO outpunted your coverage.



You must have auto spell correct turned off.  fffff


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You must have auto spell correct turned off.  fffff



When you say "Dat" it adds more emphasis. 
You a fine one to be talking with a sdrawkcab sig line.


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2012)

Finally in the house. Work an chores is killin me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I love dat woman...... you SOOO outpunted your coverage.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yes he did!!




Ya'll seem to be forgetting what a catch I am/was . . .





Hankus said:


> Finally in the house. Work an chores is killin me





Hiya Neph !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll seem to be forgetting what a catch I am/was . . .


Pffbbbbttt!!


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll seem to be forgetting what a catch I am/was . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While getting caught may in fact make you a catch, it has no bearing on the quality of the catch


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 22, 2012)

Well the droolers almost let this one slide off the first page.   Tsk Tsk we need more coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 22, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin.  Bring on the coffee.

I got tired of watching the "white screen" this morning so I ate breakfast instead.  Got a dental appointment at 8:30 AM this morning and that is not a good way to start out the day.

Ya'll keep those air conditioners running and send some of that cool air over this way.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 22, 2012)

Quick morning fly by.   Happy Trashy Tuesday!


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

You ever just want to hit your alarm clock with a sledge hammer?

Good mornin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning ya'll, lets hope we could get a lil rain today.



Mernin Droolers, you to Kang.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2012)

Ice maker still won't make ice. Everything else works though. Reckon we'll be calling the Man today.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Droolers, you to Kang.



Mornin you old poot..


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Droolers, you to Kang.


Morning, and it's King ya Idjit.


rhbama3 said:


> Ice maker still won't make ice. Everything else works though. Reckon we'll be calling the Man today.


Send em by to fix mine too.



Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin you old poot..



Thought it smelled in here this morning.


----------



## Hankus (May 22, 2012)

Kill thisun by lunch. Those were my orders from the Kang. That is all


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

88 posts to go


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Ice maker still won't make ice. Everything else works though. Reckon we'll be calling the Man today.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Thought it smelled in here this morning.


Must have been the waffle house breakfast..


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Stupid blow dryer idea


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Stupid blow dryer idea



I'm not sure who's the idjit..The one that advised it or you for trying it.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I'm not sure who's the idjit..The one that advised it or you for trying it.



Uhmmmm , Quack told Pookie to use a Blow dryer, he did, he's calling a repair person this morning. I didnt try it, Keep up and dont ever question the King


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

she's back again this morning! WITH the 'tude goin on too! 5 more days!


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> she's back again this morning! WITH the 'tude goin on too! 5 more days!



KEEBS!!!!!!!!!

Repeat after me.

5.5 days and the old hag is gone! 

And you can tell her where to put the tude!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Stupid blow dryer idea





Workin2Hunt said:


> I'm not sure who's the idjit..The one that advised it or you for trying it.





mudracing101 said:


> Uhmmmm , Quack told Pookie to use a Blow dryer, he did, he's calling a repair person this morning. I didnt try it, Keep up and dont ever question the King




He didn't blow hard enough !!!! 




Keebs said:


> she's back again this morning! WITH the 'tude goin on too! 5 more days!





Bwaaaaaaaaaaahahahaha . . .


----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> she's back again this morning! WITH the 'tude goin on too! 5 more days!



Wonder if she is gonna change her mind???


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> KEEBS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Repeat after me.
> 
> ...


 I'm trying.............


Hooked On Quack said:


> Bwaaaaaaaaaaahahahaha . . .


 Imma gonna send her to you!  She NEEDS a game of nekkid twista with the Quackmaster!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Wonder if she is gonna change her mind???



We might have to call her and tell her how much Keebs wants her to stay


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Wonder if she is gonna change her mind???


I double checked with a higher up yesterday, as a matter of fact...............................................................

























Ain't No Way!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NOYDB (May 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Ice maker still won't make ice. Everything else works though. Reckon we'll be calling the Man today.



Just for a quick check, you did make sure the little bar that cuts off the maker when the bin is full hasn't been bumped up.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> We might have to call her and tell her how much Keebs wants her to stay









 I hope you don't need any help leaving work early again anytime soon....


----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> We might have to call her and tell her how much Keebs wants her to stay



That's a great idea King!


----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I hope you don't need any help leaving work early again anytime soon....



The King has many friends standing by to assist him


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> The King has many friends standing by to assist him


 Not like me though............


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

AAHHHH Its good to be King


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm trying.............
> 
> Imma gonna send her to you!  She NEEDS a game of nekkid twista with the Quackmaster!





Nekkid twista with the Quackmaster?  

Is she really that bad?


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Nekkid twista with the Quackmaster?
> 
> Is she really that bad?


 you have noooooooooo idea.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm trying.............
> 
> Imma gonna send her to you!  She NEEDS a game of nekkid twista with the Quackmaster!






I'll put a smile on that ole hags face you couldn't slap off !! 






Heyyyyyyy LES, flush yo PM box !!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll put a smile on that ole hags face you couldn't slap off !!







Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyy LES, flush yo PM box !!!



Flushed


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

65 to go


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll put a smile on that ole hags face you couldn't slap off !!
> 
> Heyyyyyyy LES, flush yo PM box !!!


 I have GOT to send you a pic!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> 65 to go


 who's counting????


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I have GOT to send you a pic!!!!!!
> 
> who's counting????



I like pics


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

My vacation starts today at 7pm, won't be back til next Wednesday !!!






Sure hope the bite is on in the flats !!!


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I like pics


 ya know that new thread, grossest thing?................. 

I gotta hush, karma is a witch!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My vacation starts today at 7pm, won't be back til next Wednesday !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 We are going in July got a charter lined up too


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My vacation starts today at 7pm, won't be back til next Wednesday !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hope it is for ya too!  No getting sick this time neither!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My vacation starts today at 7pm, won't be back til next Wednesday !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



12 days for me, and yes I'll be fishin too!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

12 days,.. i'm jealous


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 12 days for me, and yes I'll be fishin too!





mudracing101 said:


> 12 days,.. i'm jealous


 at least ya'll got trips to go on........... 










just bring me a t-shirt, pwease......


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> at least ya'll got trips to go on...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya want to go on a trip


----------



## Hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> at least ya'll got trips to go on...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okydoky, what cula you want mylady?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He didn't blow hard enough !!!!





That makes him Kingnotblowinghardenough!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya want to go on a trip









 mehbe...


Hornet22 said:


> Okydoky, what cula you want mylady?


 I ain't picky, surprise me!


Workin2Hunt said:


> That makes him Kingnotblowinghardenough!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 22, 2012)

afternoon everyone, tuna fish samiches wif RobRays smoked jalepenos


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> afternoon everyone, tuna fish samiches wif RobRays smoked jalepenos


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Hey!!!!!!    King


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> That makes him Kingnotblowinghardenough!!!



I'm king not Wobert woo, ahhh, forget it


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Come on lunch i'z hungary


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey!!!!!!





mudracing101 said:


> I'm king not Wobert woo, ahhh, forget it





mudracing101 said:


> Come on lunch i'z hungary


 feelin lucky?


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

I got up late, didn't have breakfast, secretary called in with a stomach virus and I have been too busy to go get a bistit.  I'm hawngry.  Looks like a greezy burger for an early lunch today.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> feelin lucky?






pstrahin said:


> I got up late, didn't have breakfast, secretary called in with a stomach virus and I have been too busy to go get a bistit.  I'm hawngry.  Looks like a greezy burger for an early lunch today.



Careful ya'll , Five-o is in the house


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Careful ya'll , Five-o is in the house


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

Great, JUST great .


They've put Dawn's Nana in the hospital, sounds serious, may have to cancel vacation.  



Might just go by myself, pick up some hawt chics and partayyyyyyyyy all weekend !!


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great, JUST great .
> 
> 
> They've put Dawn's Nana in the hospital, sounds serious, may have to cancel vacation.
> ...


 you wouldn't do that to Nana!  Tell Dawn I'm ......


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Careful ya'll , Five-o is in the house



Book em Dan-O!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great, JUST great .
> 
> 
> They've put Dawn's Nana in the hospital, sounds serious, may have to cancel vacation.
> ...



Thats not good,,... but just in case , you prob. have to pass my place to get there.. Stop by and i'll ride wif ya


----------



## Hankus (May 22, 2012)

Only thing I've got to do 12 days straight is work


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats not good,,... but just in case , you prob. have to pass my place to get there.. Stop by and i'll ride wif ya


 eh-eh, wrong way, he's headed east this time.........


Hankus said:


> Only thing I've got to do 12 days straight is work


----------



## Hankus (May 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


> eh-eh, wrong way, he's headed east this time.........



Thanks keebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

I wonder just how mad she'd be if I really did go ahead and go ???

I hate to waste my reservations at a 5 star resort AND cancel my guide . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Only thing I've got to do 12 days straight is work





Keebs said:


> eh-eh, wrong way, he's headed east this time.........



And i'm east ya silly


----------



## boneboy96 (May 22, 2012)

alrighty...only 30+ posts to go...don't keep me in suspense...let's get this sucka done!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> alrighty...only 30+ posts to go...don't keep me in suspense...let's get this sucka done!



Yes sir boss


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wonder just how mad she'd be if I really did go ahead and go ???
> 
> I hate to waste my reservations at a 5 star resort AND cancel my guide . . .



hmmmm. Thats a tuff one


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wonder just how mad she'd be if I really did go ahead and go ???
> 
> I hate to waste my reservations at a 5 star resort AND cancel my guide . . .



I am pretty sure she wouldn't play nekkid twister with you for a long time.  

But, as a Woody's friend, I will be happy to help you out so the reservation is not wasted.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great, JUST great .
> 
> 
> They've put Dawn's Nana in the hospital, sounds serious, may have to cancel vacation.
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I am pretty sure she wouldn't play nekkid twister with you for a long time.
> 
> But, as a Woody's friend, I will be happy to help you out so the reservation is not wasted.



That would be the least we should do


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

25 More to go


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

I can hear Crickettes


----------



## boneboy96 (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I can hear Crickettes



Not for much longer U won't!


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

I can hear my stomach growling.  I also hear Wendy's:

Oh Phil, come and get a number 2 with a large sweet tea..........


----------



## boneboy96 (May 22, 2012)

Dang...Charlies in the house!


----------



## baldfish (May 22, 2012)

Yall jackleg bums aint killed this one yet  I know yall aint working at work that dang hard

Oh and how yall doin


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I can hear my stomach growling.  I also hear Wendy's:
> 
> Oh Phil, come and get a number 2 with a large sweet tea..........



THats funny Chili's is callin  me.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Not for much longer U won't!



I have a feeling this one wont make it to 1001


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I have a feeling this one wont make it to 1001



where did erybody go?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> where did erybody go?



I dont know, they must be all in my King thread, i'll go look. Be right back


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Nope, wasnt anyone over there except Lukikus finishing his drank


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

They off havin a party and we didn't get an invite!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> They off havin a party and we didn't get an invite!



I'm King , they aint no party without me


----------



## Da Possum (May 22, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (May 22, 2012)

whats all the noise up in heu


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>



Where you been


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whats all the noise up in heu



Thought you was fishin


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Somebody opened the gate


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Thought you was fishin



I'd rather be fishin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

Krystal butt bombs . . .


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 22, 2012)

Hmmmm.......




11:22


----------



## boneboy96 (May 22, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Yall jackleg bums aint killed this one yet  I know yall aint working at work that dang hard
> 
> Oh and how yall doin



Tell'em Charlie!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Krystal butt bombs . . .



You drankin already


----------



## blood on the ground (May 22, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Thought you was fishin



nope tooo hot ta fish! jus sittin around waitin on october i hate hot weather


----------



## pstrahin (May 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Krystal butt bombs . . .



Quick notify the proper authorities.  There is a dirty bomb in Washington County.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2012)

Looks like this one is done


----------



## boneboy96 (May 22, 2012)

Git...there's nothing to see here!


----------

